# 2015 - Sony PHA - 1A Portable Hi-Res DAC/Headphone Amplifier



## AUDIOBREEDER

Brand New from Sony Website. Looks like another beutiful toy, looks pretty simple hopefully the price will be simple too.


----------



## Prophet293

Is this a new revision of the PHA-1?


----------



## CJG888

...only without the clever "stacking" form factor!


----------



## RedJohn456

If this is apple certified and can bypass iPod DAC, I am gonna get this as my first portable amp :3  and will have to buy an iPod as well lol


----------



## Prophet293

redjohn456 said:


> If this is apple certified and can bypass iPod DAC, I am gonna get this as my first portable amp :3  and will have to buy an iPod as well lol


 
  
 All the Sony PHA models can do this


----------



## RedJohn456

prophet293 said:


> All the Sony PHA models can do this


 

 Welp there goes my money lol


----------



## Prophet293

redjohn456 said:


> Welp there goes my money lol


 
  
 It looks like the PHA-1A is basically the PHA-2 without DSD playback-abilitt. It's also smaller than the original PHA-1 and iPhone 4.


----------



## RedJohn456

prophet293 said:


> It looks like the PHA-1A is basically the PHA-2 without DSD playback-abilitt. It's also smaller than the original PHA-1 and iPhone 4.


 

 I hope its priced lower and I don't need DSD playbook so it works out.


----------



## Prophet293

redjohn456 said:


> I hope its priced lower and I don't need DSD playbook so it works out.


 
  
 I totally don't see the point f DSD playback on a portable device, not to mention that's almost no DSD content out there


----------



## audionewbi

redjohn456 said:


> If this is apple certified and can bypass iPod DAC, I am gonna get this as my first portable amp :3  and will have to buy an iPod as well lol




You are better off buying the new Walkman a series than any other thing if you want the best stacking and portability.


----------



## RedJohn456

prophet293 said:


> I totally don't see the point f DSD playback on a portable device, not to mention that's almost no DSD content out there


 
  
 Same here, most of my stuff is streamed on the go.
  


audionewbi said:


> You are better off buying the new Walkman a series than any other thing if you want the best stacking and portability.


 
  
 I want to be able to listen to music off of spotify and youtube hence the use of an iPod


----------



## emarshal

Link to the product on Sony's website with some specs: http://www.sony-asia.com/product/pha-1a
  
Features 
Enjoy powerful sound on the go in a sleek, pocket-sized amplifier
Compatible with High-Resolution Audio formats (192kHz/24bit)
Digital connection for Walkman®, Xperia®, iPhone/iPad/iPod®
Features high quality components for well-balanced, natural sound
Immerse in spacious, three-dimensional soundstage
Engineered for the best listening experience with MDR-1A & Walkman® A10
  

Sampling Frequency/BitPCM: Max. 192kHz/24bitImpedance8Ω-600ΩFrequency Response10-100kHzMaximum OutputApprox. 148mW + 148mW (8Ω, 10% distortion) Approx. 80mW + 80mW (32Ω, 1% distortion) Approx. 16.4mW + 16.4mW (300Ω, 10% distortion)Output(s)Stereo mini jack (Only a 3-pole stereo mini plug is supported)Input(s)Computer/WALKMAN®/Xperia connecting port, iPhone/iPad/iPod® connecting portPower Source / Battery TypeBuilt-in lithium-ion rechargeable batteryBattery LifeApprox. 6hBattery Charging TimeApprox. 2hDimensions (W x H x D)Approx. 62 x 18.5 x 109 mmWeight (Without Cord)Approx. 145gSupplied AccessoriesDigital cable for WALKMAN®, Digital cable for Xperia®, Micro-USB cable, Silicone belts and Protection sheet


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Nice find. It says engineered \ best listening experience with 1A & A10. So I'm guessing it's not going to be better than PHA2.





emarshal said:


> Link to the product on Sony's website with some specs: http://www.sony-asia.com/product/pha-1a
> 
> Features
> 
> ...


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Looks completely different in looks from any PHA series let alone PHA1. 

They should have named it something different unless it's some kind of marketing ploy for the PHA1 owners to buy 1A. 





prophet293 said:


> Is this a new revision of the PHA-1?


----------



## audionewbi

I have read somewhere that they are using wolfson dac.


----------



## casiophreak

audionewbi said:


> I have read somewhere that they are using wolfson dac.


 
 Here is some descriptions from store.sony.com


Compact and lightweight for easy portability and use
Hi-Res audio DAC/amplifier supports up to PCM 192kHz/24 bit
Direct Digital Connection for smartphones, DMPs, iOs devices, and PCs
*Solid Sound: Wolfson DAC w/separate operational & headphone amps*
Sleek and durable aluminum enclosure


----------



## Prophet293

any new updates on this?


----------



## Jackson 6

A shed load of distortion there...we shall see.


----------



## kawaivpc1

interesting. This is a PHA-1 with design of PHA-3.
  
 How much is this unit?
 Does it sound close to PHA-3?
  
 The original PHA-1 and PHA-2 are failures. They don't sound any better than normal headphone output of a laptop.
 PHA-3 is known to be an amazing sounding device.


----------



## purk

kawaivpc1 said:


> interesting. This is a PHA-1 with design of PHA-3.
> 
> How much is this unit?
> Does it sound close to PHA-3?
> ...


 
  
 Dude...the PHA-2 does sound very good.  I'm not sure which laptop are you using but the PHA-2 that I used to have sounded very good with lower impedance phones/IEMs and way better than all of my laptops.


----------



## jmsaxon69

kawaivpc1 said:


> The original PHA-1 and PHA-2 are failures. They don't sound any better than normal headphone output of a laptop.




That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Y26-Day

more info would be great.
  
 Thinking of this or the Fiio E12A to pair up to A17 player.


----------



## jmsaxon69

y26-day said:


> more info would be great.
> 
> Thinking of this or the Fiio E12A to pair up to A17 player.


 

 Yes, waiting eagerly, nothing coming from Sony except "Spring"
  
 Also hoping that distortion figure is a typo!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

video from CES.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Y26-Day

Thanks HiFiGuy528.
  
 That could be my exact setup less the plugs or the Fiio E12A.  
  
 Wish to know the release date....
  
 Wonder which will work better w/ Ie800?


----------



## No Deal

I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but Sony has added pricing ($299) and availability (end of April) to their website. They are taking pre-orders. 

Understanding that some clarification of the distortion spec for this unit is required, I am thinking that this unit paired with the A17 will be my next portable setup. Just hope that it is good.


----------



## qsk78

Nice price. I have expected something around $350-400.


----------



## No Deal

Hopefully there is some quality to be had at this price point. I have amp only units that cost more than this one does. For what I will use this setup for (work and travel) I am not willing to pay more. The price doubles as you go up the product line. You would hope that there are synergies to be found with the A17 that would make the pairing a good value.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Nice to know the price! MDR-1A = $299, NWZ-A17 = $299, PHA-1A = $299.  I see a pattern here...


----------



## FiJAAS

I was thinking about getting the PHA-1 for my iDevices but if the PHA-A1 is better I will wait and go for it.


----------



## pinoyman

i really like one.
 the looks of this is a real killer!!!
  
 hope it will be available soon.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Well this is very pretty at least. The battery life is rubbish though IMO, 6 hours isn't anywhere near enough.


----------



## jmsaxon69

bark snarly said:


> Well this is very pretty at least. The battery life is rubbish though IMO, 6 hours isn't anywhere near enough.


 

 What so you want from a portable quality amplifier with a DAC built in? How is this even an issue?


----------



## Bark Snarly

jmsaxon69 said:


> What so you want from a portable quality amplifier with a DAC built in? How is this even an issue?




My apex glacier can get 10 hours with a smaller for factor too. Just for convenience I don't want have to recharge everytime I want to use it. I also have a cayin c5 which gets under 10 hours as just an amp which is still a little too low for my preferences.


----------



## No Deal

While I do understand the battery concerns, for some of us they may not matter as much as whether or not this thing sounds good enough to listen to. If it sounds terrible it won't matter to me how long the battery lasts. I won't want to listen to it anyway. Beyond that I only care if the battery will get me through my flight.

We all have to decide what is important to us.


----------



## Bark Snarly

no deal said:


> While I do understand the battery concerns, for some of us they may not matter as much as whether or not this thing sounds good enough to listen to. If it sounds terrible it won't matter to me how long the battery lasts. I won't want to listen to it anyway. Beyond that I only care if the battery will get me through my flight.
> 
> We all have to decide what is important to us.




Indeed, that's why I had the IMO in my post, for me battery life is a bit of a higher priority and 6 hours is just too short. I'd still love to have an audition of this but wasn't in the Tokyo Sony store when I went last and I'll be heading back to Australia soon so I doubt I'll get a chance. Pity! 

Still, I did get to try out the pha-3 and zx2 which both sounded great. So if this is close you guys should definitely be happy with it.


----------



## Y26-Day

So... Would the fiio e12a be comparable given it is 100$ less?


----------



## Bark Snarly

y26-day said:


> So... Would the fiio e12a be comparable given it is 100$ less?




Comparable to just the amp section? The advantage of this is that it's an amp and a DAC all in one, the proper comparison would be to an e18 or e17k which also have DACs and amps.


----------



## Y26-Day

Okay. In that case, would it be redundant to have Sony A17 player to combo with Pha1a as both of them for dac each? Any benefit to Seserial link two DAC then?


----------



## purk

y26-day said:


> Okay. In that case, would it be redundant to have Sony A17 player to combo with Pha1a as both of them for dac each? Any benefit to Seserial link two DAC then?


 
 The benefit is likely due to better amplification and slightly better DAC quality inside the PHA1A IMO.


----------



## Y26-Day

let me make my question clear then.
  
 If one will use portable amp/dac like Pha-1a, there would be no benefit for player like A17 as one would get the same result if using cell as the player?


----------



## purk

y26-day said:


> let me make my question clear then.
> 
> If one will use portable amp/dac like Pha-1a, there would be no benefit for player like A17 as one would get the same result if using cell as the player?


 
 Since you will be bypassing the DAC and amp on the A17 then any cellphone with hi-rez support should give you similar if not identical performance with the PHA-1A.  Of course, you will get the a17 for storage space, battery life, great UI, portability, and very good headphone output for IEMs.


----------



## Y26-Day

thank you Purk and Bark for your help.
  
 It seems to me that if I am getting the Pha-1a, A17 is merely used as a storage and player and kind of waste for $300.
  
 If I were to keep the A17 and go with the Fiio E12a, would that be a suitable combo as E12a is just a amp w/o DAC?  
  
 As for the DAC on the A17 vs Pha-1a,  Pha-1a is much better spec-wise?
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## purk

y26-day said:


> thank you Purk and Bark for your help.
> 
> It seems to me that if I am getting the Pha-1a, A17 is merely used as a storage and player and kind of waste for $300.
> 
> ...


 
 Without a proper audition it is difficult to say which will be the best option.  If you want a portable amp to go along with the A17, I would also take a serious look at a used Pico Slim as well.


----------



## danlevy

Amazon US is now listing the PHA-1A for preorder at $299 "ships within 3-5 weeks"): 
  
 http://amzn.to/18PtARW


----------



## bflat

wow, as someone said earlier, it does look like a love child that has the insides of the PHA-2 and the outside of PHA-3. That makes the current PHA-1 the red-headed step child that nobody wants?
  
 Be very curious to see what the output impedance is for low and high gain. On PHA-2, the 10 ohm seems to be for high, have no idea what it is at low, but I'd guess around 3 Ohm.


----------



## danlevy

It's interesting that Sony's own site is not yet taking pre-orders, nor is it listed at Amazon UK.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Looks like they removed the switch that controls the walkman/usb ports that was in pha1/2. 
Wonders if this comes in black color?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

So does that mean pha1/2 were overly priced, given this retails for $299 and the others for $499. If it is, can't believe they downgrade their previous 'inventions'


bflat said:


> wow, as someone said earlier, it does look like a love child that has the insides of the PHA-2 and the outside of PHA-3. That makes the current PHA-1 the red-headed step child that nobody wants?
> 
> Be very curious to see what the output impedance is for low and high gain. On PHA-2, the 10 ohm seems to be for high, have no idea what it is at low, but I'd guess around 3 Ohm.


----------



## bflat

audiobreeder said:


> So does that mean pha1/2 were overly priced, given this retails for $299 and the others for $499. If it is, can't believe they downgrade their previous 'inventions'
> 
> 
> bflat said:
> ...


 
 Using purely pricing as a ranking, it seems Sony wants you to see the product line as follows (form low to high):
  
 PHA-1A -> PHA-1 -> PHA-2 -> PHA-3
  
 I could see where the 1A street price hits $250 or lower after a couple months from launch. I also don't think 1A is targeted at PHA-1 owners as an upgrade or side grade. I think Sony is targeting to two segments:
  
 1) Pure portable crowd - current Sony DAC/Amps are not small and don't seem to play well with some low impedance IEMs. This is also the most price competitive segment.
 2) PHA-2/PHA-3 owners who want another DAC/Amp with similar features/sound but in a more portable and (hopefully) IEM friendly package.
  
 I am in the camp of #2 and if it turns out to be the case, I will probably buy one when price hits around $250. As I mentioned in another Sony post, my choice to go with Sony is mainly because of their reputation and my high confidence that they will have the best software/firmware support for the muddy future of Hi Res formats.
  
 I just read the users manual and it seems to support my theory. There is no analog line out or in. Also, it seems that 1A model can charge while playing for better portability. I could see myself using this for my iPhone and Macbook.


----------



## Sikedaman

Not sure I understand why Sony makes an IOS compatible device and doesn't come with a lightning connector, but still stoked about hearing some impressions on this sleek looking piece of gear


----------



## bflat

sikedaman said:


> Not sure I understand why Sony makes an IOS compatible device and doesn't come with a lightning connector, but still stoked about hearing some impressions on this sleek looking piece of gear


 

 It's not Sony it's Apple. If I was the CEO of Sony I would be pissed that I gotta pay licenses on the USB socket on the DAC and the lightning connector on the cable. I wouldn't want to be in the business of lightning cables. It's probably a decent chunk of money. Sony is basically saying if we don't like it, complain to Apple. That's why you get free USB cables. No license or royalty payments.


----------



## Sikedaman

Good point


----------



## Y26-Day

Pha-1a open box.  The video shows sizing up with many players.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3OQsB3PNhQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## howdy

So does this have the 8740 or 8741 for the DAC?


----------



## howdy

Also I wonder how this is in comparison to the Oppo HA2? They have have a lot of similarity's in function(different DACs)same price. I might be a little more partial to the Wolfson as I already have the DX90 which has dual sabre DACs.


----------



## Sonyvores

danlevy said:


> It's interesting that Sony's own site is not yet taking pre-orders, nor is it listed at Amazon UK.


 
  
 That's because PHA-1A is not sold (yet?) in Europe.
 It's not in Spring/Summer listing


----------



## danlevy

sonyvores said:


> That's because PHA-1A is not sold (yet?) in Europe.
> It's not in Spring/Summer listing


 

 What I meant is that it is interesting that Amazon *is* already taking orders given that it isn't being sold yet by Sony.


----------



## howdy

Its should be out 3rd or 4th week of April.


----------



## Bu11dog

Just got my mine today from e-earphone.  So far had no problem connect to iPhone 5s, 4s, iPod Classic, PC and Mac.  However I am having hard time to get it to work with Android devices like nw-z1070, Xperia Tablet S and Galaxy Player.  I think I need to get a OTG cable adapter.  If you have any suggestion please let me know.
  
 Will share more sound impression after spending some more times with it.


----------



## qsk78

bu11dog said:


> Just got my mine today from e-earphone.  So far had no problem connect to iPhone 5s, 4s, iPod Classic, PC and Mac.  However I am having hard time to get it to work with Android devices like nw-z1070, Xperia Tablet S and Galaxy Player.  I think I need to get a OTG cable adapter.  If you have any suggestion please let me know.
> 
> Will share more sound impression after spending some more times with it.


 
  
 I just ordered mine from Japan today in addition to PHA-3.
  
 Wondering if it's a realy down grade in terms of SQ in comparison with a single end of the PHA-3.
 (Balanced output will be at a much higher level by default. This is clear.)
 How the WM8470 is competing with the ESS9018?


----------



## FiJAAS

Would this be a better upgrade from the Sony PHA-1?


----------



## Bu11dog

Quick update: So far no luck with any of my Android devices.  It turned out nw-z1070 does not support OTG so it is out of the picture.  I am getting frustrated looking for ways to connect Android devices so I think I will just buy a NW-A16 later.
  
 Now back to music, so far this little DAC headphone amp has no issue driving ath-a900xltd, SE215 Special Edition, ath-im02 and Denon AHD2000.  The normal and high gain switch also works great.  I can hear the sound stage gets wider when switched to high gain but I usually stay in low gain since it gives me more detail.  Most of listening in last 10 hours have been with iPhone 4s and PC.  One thing for sure, it is a big upgrade from my laptop's headphone jack.
  
 To qsk78 and FiJAAS, I never owned PHA-1 or PHA-3 so I cannot comment on the comparison.  My standard headphone amp is PicoPower which is a amazing device but without DAC.  To me, PHA-1A's headphone amp does not have the tightness and punchiness of PicoPower.  My plan is to use the 1A with my iPhone 4s and iPod classic on the go.


----------



## FiJAAS

bu11dog said:


> Quick update: So far no luck with any of my Android devices.  It turned out nw-z1070 does not support OTG so it is out of the picture.  I am getting frustrated looking for ways to connect Android devices so I think I will just buy a NW-A16 later.
> 
> Now back to music, so far this little DAC headphone amp has no issue driving ath-a900xltd, SE215 Special Edition, ath-im02 and Denon AHD2000.  The normal and high gain switch also works great.  I can hear the sound stage gets wider when switched to high gain but I usually stay in low gain since it gives me more detail.  Most of listening in last 10 hours have been with iPhone 4s and PC.  One thing for sure, it is a big upgrade from my laptop's headphone jack.
> 
> To qsk78 and FiJAAS, I never owned PHA-1 or PHA-3 so I cannot comment on the comparison.  My standard headphone amp is PicoPower which is a amazing device but without DAC.  To me, PHA-1A's headphone amp does not have the tightness and punchiness of PicoPower.  My plan is to use the 1A with my iPhone 4s and iPod classic on the go.




Thanks for the info. I read online that the PHA-1A did not have the punchiness of the PHA-1. I plan to use either one with my iPod Classic as well.


----------



## ArchDragoon

So If I want a DAC with a heavy bass impact I should not choose pha-1a right ? Maybe I will go to get creative sound blaster E5 then.


----------



## Bu11dog

Hi ArchDragon, yes that's correct.  To me, the 1A is a very neutral sounding, not too excited but great for long time listening.  
  
 If you are looking for a heavy bass listening experience then I will suggest getting a Sony MDR-XB900 which even straight through iPhone 5 can produce heavy bass with the right music of course.  XB900's bass is ridiculous but when pairing with 1A, the bass is actually well controlled and don't give me headache too quickly.  I hope this helps.


----------



## ArchDragoon

My headphone's SONY MDR-1A and V-MODA Crossfade M-100. In fact these two headphone have a lot of bass already. 
  
 My favorite genre is rock/heavy metal so I think pha-1a doesn't match my style then. 
  
 Thank for your information.


----------



## FiJAAS

I plan to get the PHA-1 or PHA-1A and pair with my iPod Classic with the Audio Technica ATH-M50 and Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 OHM. I currently have the JDS Labs C5 on high gain with the highest level of bass this amp offers. I know neither of the PHA amps offer bass options but will I get the same satisfaction I get with the C5? Also I mostly listen to Hip-Hop and R&B with EQ set to off and let the amp handle the bass.


----------



## No Deal

I am trying to decide whether or not I should pair the NWZ-A17 with the PHA-1A or if the Oppo HA-2 would be a better sounding choice. I am not a bass head. The old Etymotic 4s is still my IEM of choice. Since I will be buying without the benefit of hearing the combination, whenever it is available I would appreciate whatever insight/opinions that can be offered on this setup.


----------



## Sonyvores

bu11dog said:


> ......However I am having hard time to get it to work with Android devices like nw-z1070, Xperia Tablet S and Galaxy Player.  I think I need to get a OTG cable adapter.  If you have any suggestion please let me know......


 
  
 Hi @Bu11dog
 For NW-Z1070 it is not possible.
  
 For Xperia Tablet S, you need this OTG specific Sony cable SGP-UC3

 Then you can enjoy transport mode

  
 hope that helps =)


----------



## purk

archdragoon said:


> So If I want a DAC with a heavy bass impact I should not choose pha-1a right ? Maybe I will go to get creative sound blaster E5 then.


 
 I would consider looking into getting a new headphones as well.  You want your source/amp to be as neutral as possible.


----------



## howdy

archdragoon said:


> So If I want a DAC with a heavy bass impact I should not choose pha-1a right ? Maybe I will go to get creative sound blaster E5 then.



That's what I just bought, should get it tomorrow.


----------



## FiJAAS

So would the Audio Technica ATH-M50 and Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 OHM work well with the PHA-1A?


----------



## Bu11dog

@Sonyvores Thank you for the help.  Now I just need to get a SGPUC3 cable.  The only place has is Amazon Japan and it wants 4000 yen for just a short cable.  Well I will wait and look around to see if I can find better deal.
  
@No Deal Oppo HA-2 looks much better on paper compare to 1A so if you can wait, it will be a good idea.  Personally I was considering HA-2 but since I found a great deal for 1A in Japan, I decided to go for it.  So far I really love it.  
  
@FiJAAS I don't have both of your headphones so I cannot comment on them when pairing with 1A.  However, I do have ATH-A900XLTD and when pairing with 1A, it sounds clear, neutral and warm.


----------



## qsk78

bu11dog said:


> So far I really love it.


 
 Good to know. My  pha-1a is coming from Japan.
 The only reason I have not bought the Oppo HA-2 was a connectivity issue with my A15 since it requires a special sony data cable + one more usb cable/adapter - too complicated...
 I hope that the pha-1a can give me what I want. Let's see


----------



## No Deal

I also have looked at the size of the HA-2 along with the connection to the A17 and I wonder if the added cable cost and carrying them around is worth it. I am leaning towards the Pha-1 for that reason. I hope that there is very little real world difference in the sound between the two units.


----------



## qsk78

no deal said:


> I am leaning towards the Pha-1 for that reason.


 
 Do you mean pha-1a?


----------



## No Deal

qsk78 said:


> Do you mean pha-1a?


 


Yes. I meant the PHA-1A. Sorry.


----------



## Koolpep

Sony Store in Dubai:
  
  

  
  
  

  
 Always nice to see how we are paying one of the highest prices in the world - in a tax free country.
  
 Hmmppff.
  
 The sony MDR-1A is 1199 dirhams ($326 US) - so I bought it from Amazon Spain for $165 shipped to Dubai.
  
 Sony's pricing seems to be all over the place currently.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fijaas said:


> I was thinking about getting the PHA-1 for my iDevices but if the PHA-A1 is better I will wait and go for it.


 
 Just looking at the PHA-1A and comparing to my PHA-1:
  

PHA-1 has more power (170 mW @ 10% into 8 ohms; 26 mW @ 10% into 300 ohms);
PHA-1 has the flat top and rails that let you put it flush with an iPhone;
PHA-1 does the high-resolution DAC up to 96 K / 24 bits; the PHA-1A can go up to 192 K / 24 bits;
PHA-1 states a battery life up to 5 hrs (using both DAC and amp); PHA-1A ups that to 6 hours;
PHA-1 I think costs a bit more when/if you find it new.
  
 I've just started using my PHA-1 as a DAC/amp for my Sennheiser HD 800s.  Sounds like heresy, I know, but I REALLY wanted to start carrying my HD 800s around with me and this was all i really had in my hand.  I was looking for a headphone good in both treble and subbass, had looked at the HiFiMAN HE-500 (good bass but less treble clarity) and HE-560 (its similarity in sound to my HD 800 is what made me think of my HD 800 as the solution to my problem).  I use it on Hi gain and have head-vibrating bass at 60% volume setting on the PHA-1.
  
 I did a A/B comparison using my HD 800 on both the Sony PHA-1 and my Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp, my reference for what is best for the HD 800.  Really REALLY close... the only difference was not in spectrum but in sound stage - the HDVD 800 still gave better soundstage, even including a vertical position in the imaging of sources.


----------



## Dopaminer

I`ve put one for sale in the FS section if anyone is looking for one of these beauties.  
  
 d


----------



## No Deal

Are you willing to post here why you are selling?


----------



## Y26-Day

Delete the link. Thanks as I don't know abt that rule.

Selling his/her Pha-1a.


----------



## Dopaminer

y26-day said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/762610/sony-pha-1a
> 
> Selling his/her Pha-1a.


 

 Hey thanks; actually the mods don`t allow people to post their ads in the discussion threads, otherwise I would have.  
 Somebody should grab this beauty - it`s new !


----------



## FiJAAS

y26-day said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/762610/sony-pha-1a
> 
> Selling his/her Pha-1a.




May I ask why you are selling it?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Fun to compare the Sony PHA-1 to its younger brethren (or cistern???):
  
*Portable DAC/Amps Compatible with iDevice (iPod, etc.) and Sennheiser HD 800*
  

*Manufacturer*​*Model*​*iPod?*​*Battery?*​*Output imp (ohms)*​*Output power, sum 2 channels (at ohms)*​*Power into 300 ohms, 2 ch (est if in parens)*​*Trusted reports for*​*Size (mm)*​*Weight (gr)*​*Price*​CEntrance​HiFi M8​Y​Y​1, 2 11​1,400 mW (8 ohm)​(208)​HD 800​127x82x33​ ​$699​CEntrance​DACPort​CCK​N​ ​1,500 max​(208)​ ​114x25x25​ ​$250​Aurender​Flow​Y​Y​0.06​380 (32)​174​HD 800​137x80x28​450​$1,295​Chord​Hugo​Y​Y​0.075​700 (8)​140​HD 800​132x100x20​400​$2,500​iFi Audio​Micro iDSD​CCK​Y​<1​4,000​(250)​HD 800, HE-6​177x67x28​310​$500​*Sony*​*PHA-1*​*Y*​*Y*​*10*​*350 (8)*​*52*​ ​*130x67x28*​*220*​*$250*​*Sony*​*PHA-1A*​*Y*​*Y*​ ​*296 (8)*​*33*​ ​*109x62x19*​*145*​*$300*​*Sony*​*PHA-2*​*Y*​*Y*​ ​*330 (8);180 (32)*​*50*​ ​*140x68x29*​*270*​*$409*​*Sony*​*PHA-3*​*Y*​*Y*​ ​*640 (32 ohm balanced)*​*(150)*​*NOT for HD800*​*141x80x29*​*300*​*$999*​JDS Labs​CSD​CCK​Y​0.62​4.146 V (600)​(50)​ ​100x62x14​116​$249​Fostex​HP-P1​Y​Y​ ​160​(160)​ ​130x75x25​260​$450​iQube​V5​CCK​Y​<0.1​160 (16); 80 (32); 12 (200)​(8)​NOT for HD800​126x70x23​190​$699​LH Labs​GeekOut1000​CCK​N​.47, 4.7​1000 (16)​(140)​HD 800 (PTAF)​78x35x13​36​$299​FurutechADL​X1​Y​Y​ ​60 (16)​36​ ​118x68x17​147​$479​HeadAmp​Pico USB​CCK​Y​<1​700 (32)​(340)​"the difficult"​70x51x20​ ​$468​Leckerton​UHA-6S.MKII​CCK​Y​<0.5​55(32)[8610 op amp];140(32)[8620]​40 (either op amp)​ ​106x70x20​170​$279​
  
 Table is from here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/18120#post_11517882


----------



## Y26-Day

dopaminer said:


> Hey thanks; actually the mods don`t allow people to post their ads in the discussion threads, otherwise I would have.
> Somebody should grab this beauty - it`s new !


 
 Changed.  Thx for the heads up.


----------



## No Deal

I am giving my first listen to the PHA-1A.  I have yet to receive my NWZ-A17.  In the meantime I have used an inexpensive 4" Monoprice 30 pin Apple to USB  connector to hook it up to my faithful iPod Classic which holds some of my extensive ALAC library.  I still prefer my old school ER-4S headphones over anything else that I have heard and I am not a high volume bass head so I will not be able to tell you how well your new tech headphones will work with this unit.  I prefer an amp that delivers detail and is a pleasure to listen to without excessive gain.  My initial impression is that for me and the edgy R&B tinged jazz that I listen to, this works. I will have to listen for a while to better tell how much more I might I like the sound but so far, for my needs, not bad.


----------



## FiJAAS

no deal said:


> I am giving my first listen to the PHA-1A.  I have yet to receive my NWZ-A17.  In the meantime I have used an inexpensive 4" Monoprice 30 pin Apple to USB  connector to hook it up to my faithful iPod Classic which holds some of my extensive ALAC library.  I still prefer my old school ER-4S headphones over anything else that I have heard and I am not a high volume bass head so I will not be able to tell you how well your new tech headphones will work with this unit.  I prefer an amp that delivers detail and is a pleasure to listen to without excessive gain.  My initial impression is that for me and the edgy R&B tinged jazz that I listen to, this works. I will have to listen for a while to better tell how much more I might I like the sound but so far, for my needs, not bad.




Great news! Can't to hear more from you after you listen more.


----------



## FiJAAS

Also could you take more pictures of it with the iPod classic?


----------



## No Deal

fijaas said:


> Also could you take more pictures of it with the iPod classic?


 

  
 I have high hopes that I will not double post these images.


----------



## howdy

I had a hard time deciding between this and the Oppo HA2, I ended up getting the HA2 but will probably get this as well, I really like the Wolfson DACs to. Does anyone have both or heard both and could give a brief review?


----------



## No Deal

howdy said:


> I had a hard time deciding between this and the Oppo HA2, I ended up getting the HA2 but will probably get this as well, I really like the Wolfson DACs to. Does anyone have both or heard both and could give a brief review?


 
 I liked the Oppo as well.  What I didn't like was having to adapt the connection to the NWZ-A17.  I have done that too many times.  I was willing to live with whatever shortcomings the Sony might have for the sake of keeping it simple.  The way that it looks now this unit paired with the iPod is tidy enough that if you can live with the outdated iPod interface and a larger player, it is a good setup for travel and work.


----------



## howdy

I still love my iPod. I use it all of the time, plenty of storage and easy to navigate.


----------



## FiJAAS

no deal said:


> I have high hopes that I will not double post these images.




Thanks.

When using the iPod Classic connected to the PHA-1A do you have the Classic EQ set to off or flat?


----------



## No Deal

fijaas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When using the iPod Classic connected to the PHA-1A do you have the Classic EQ set to off or flat?


 
  
 I was certain but I checked anyway and the EQ was off.  I guess I am curious about the difference if you know of any.


----------



## No Deal

howdy said:


> I still love my iPod. I use it all of the time, plenty of storage and easy to navigate.


 
  
 Out of curiosity I just priced a new one.  There is a reason to love it and keep a watchful eye on it.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I'm actually surprised that this can support an old ipod classic but none of Sony's walkmans that came after it, like X & Z walkmans.


----------



## danlevy

Just got a notification that Amazon has shipped my PHA-1A
  
 It's still showing that it's shipping in 1-4 weeks but mine's supposed to arrive tomorrow   
  
 Here's the link: http://amzn.to/18PtARW


----------



## No Deal

danlevy said:


> Just got a notification that Amazon has shipped my PHA-1A
> 
> It's still showing that it's shipping in 1-4 weeks but mine's supposed to arrive tomorrow
> 
> Here's the link: http://amzn.to/18PtARW


 
  
 Be sure to share your thoughts after you've listened.  I have finally received my NWZ-A17 and have replaced my iPod with it in the setup.


----------



## Mmet

are the sound enhancements of walkman A-10 working with that one or not ?


----------



## nguyenvanphu

Can anyone say if it is an improvement when used with the A17?


----------



## danlevy

My first impression after a couple days with the PHA-1A: 
  
 I have only used it so far with the NW-ZX2.  I can't say the amp improves the sound but it definitely is louder than the ZX2 alone.  If you have headphones that aren't being served by the ZX2, this may help and it is definitely much more portable than the PHA-3.  In my case, my walking-around-town Etymotic IEMs work beautifully with the NW-ZX2 alone, and I can't imagine using the PHA-1A with it.
  
 On the other hand, I am looking forward to using the PHA-1A with my various iPod touches/Classics/scroll-wheels and my iPhone 6...with those devices I am sure the amp will make a big difference...but have not yet tested and will report back.


----------



## FiJAAS

danlevy said:


> My first impression after a couple days with the PHA-1A:
> 
> I have only used it so far with the NW-ZX2.  I can't say the amp improves the sound but it definitely is louder than the ZX2 alone.  If you have headphones that aren't being served by the ZX2, this may help and it is definitely much more portable than the PHA-3.  In my case, my walking-around-town Etymotic IEMs work beautifully with the NW-ZX2 alone, and I can't imagine using the PHA-1A with it.
> 
> *On the other hand, I am looking forward to using the PHA-1A with my various iPod touches/Classics/scroll-wheels and my iPhone 6...with those devices I am sure the amp will make a big difference...but have not yet tested and will report back.*




Thanks, can't wait to read what you have to say on that.


----------



## No Deal

danlevy said:


> My first impression after a couple days with the PHA-1A:
> 
> I have only used it so far with the NW-ZX2.  I can't say the amp improves the sound but it definitely is louder than the ZX2 alone.




I believe that louder is an attribute that would be provided by most if not all amplifiers. What I am curious about is what your source material is and why you aren't noticing an improvement in sound quality. Are you playing back lossless files?


----------



## danlevy

no deal said:


> I believe that louder is an attribute that would be provided by most if not all amplifiers. What I am curious about is what your source material is and why you aren't noticing an improvement in sound quality. Are you playing back lossless files?


 

 My source material is lossless files, some 24 bit, on the NW-ZX2.  Why I may not be noticing an improvement is that the DAC and amp in the NW-ZX2 are excellent in themselves.  They not be any worse than the DAC and a in the PHA-1A, just with less output power.  For my Etymotic and NAD headphones, the NW-ZX2 seems to have plenty of power and already sounds fantastic.  For my headphones with balanced cables, the comparison is moot, since I need the PHA-3 that I own to use them with any of my input devices.
  
 Of course I'll keep comparing, trying to hold effective volume level the same between the NW-ZX2 with and without PHA-1A.
  
 Meanwhile, I'm pretty confident that the DAC and amp in the PHA-1A are going to blow away what's inside any Apple device, so I imagine that's the use I'd put the PHA-1A to most frequently.


----------



## No Deal

I have custom ear molds that I am using with my Etymotics. I am enjoying the setup so far.


----------



## Fizban

Does anyone have any idea how the pha-1a compares with oppo's ha-2?


----------



## howdy

fizban said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the pha-1a compares with oppo's ha-2?



I have wondered that as well. I ended up buying the HA2 but still can not stop thinking of how this sounds. I really enjoy the sound of Wolfson DACs.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I prepared a little comparison table of several portable DAC / amps compatible with iDevices.
  

*Manufacturer*​*Model*​*iPod?*​*Battery?*​*Output imp (ohms)*​*Output power, sum 2 channels (at ohms)*​*Power into 300 ohms, 2 ch (est if in parens)*​*Trusted reports for*​*Size (mm)*​*Weight (gr)*​*Price*​CEntrance​HiFi M8​Y​Y​1, 2 11​1,400 mW (8 ohm)​166​HD 800​127x82x33​ ​$699​CEntrance​DACPort​CCK​N​ ​1,500 max​(166)​ ​114x25x25​ ​$250​Aurender​Flow​Y​Y​0.06​380 (32)​174​HD 800​137x80x28​450​$1,295​Chord​Hugo​Y​Y​0.075​700 (8)​140​HD 800​132x100x20​400​$2,500​iFi Audio​Micro iDSD​CCK​Y​<1​4,000​(250)​HD 800, HE-6​177x67x28​310​$500​Sony​PHA-1​Y​Y​10​350 (8)​52​ ​130x67x28​220​$250​Sony​PHA-1A​Y​Y​ ​296 (8)​33​ ​109x62x19​145​$300​Sony​PHA-2​Y​Y​ ​330 (8);180 (32)​50​ ​140x68x29​270​$409​Sony​PHA-3​Y​Y​ ​640 (32 ohm balanced)​(150)​NOT for HD800​141x80x29​300​$999​JDS Labs​CSD​CCK​Y​0.62​4.146 V (600)​(50)​ ​100x62x14​116​$249​Fostex​HP-P1​Y​Y​ ​160​(160)​ ​130x75x25​260​$450​iQube​V5​CCK​Y​<0.1​160 (16); 80 (32); 12 (200)​(8)​NOT for HD800​126x70x23​190​$699​LH Labs​GeekOut1000​CCK​N​.47, 4.7​1000 (16)​(140)​HD 800 (PTAF)​78x35x13​36​$299​FurutechADL​X1​Y​Y​ ​60 (16)​36​ ​118x68x17​147​$479​HeadAmp​Pico USB​CCK​Y​<1​700 (32)​(340)​"the difficult"​70x51x20​ ​$468​Leckerton​UHA-6S.MKII​CCK​Y​<0.5​55(32)[8610 op amp];140(32)[8620]​40 (either op amp)​ ​106x70x20​170​$279​Headstage​Arrow​CCK​Y​ ​"Max 10 V P-to-P"​ ​ ​98x56x8.5​100​$399​Oppo​HA-2​Y​Y​0.5​300 (16); 220 (32), 30 (300)​30​HD 800​157x68x12​175​$299​Cypher Labs​Theorem 720​Y​Y​< 1​205 (32); 320 (50)​68​ ​120x64x29​300​$699​
  
 Another difference, not shown here, is that I suspect that the Sony PHA-1A has an output impedance of 10 ohms (because the Sony PHA-1 does).  The Oppo HA-2 is quite  bit lower (less than an ohm).  One often wishes the amp output impedance to be less than one eighth of the headphone input impedance (so it does not form a voltage divider), and hence the Sony impedance is less than ideal for 32 - 50 ohm headphones such as Grados.
  
 More info on the table here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread/18120#post_11517882


----------



## howdy

ruthieandjohn said:


> I prepared a little comparison table of several portable DAC / amps compatible with iDevices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is great! You should add the creative sound blaster E5 this is apple compatible and sounds great.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

howdy said:


>


 

 That Creative Sound Blaster E5 seems quite impressive.  Records as well as plays back, has blue tooth, and is $199.  I'm trying to find its output power into a 300 ohm (i,e, Sennhe[ser HD 800) load, then I will add it to the table.  Thanks!


----------



## Fizban

ruthieandjohn said:


> I prepared a little comparison table of several portable DAC / amps compatible with iDevices.
> 
> 
> *Manufacturer*​*Model*​*iPod?*​*Battery?*​*Output imp (ohms)*​*Output power, sum 2 channels (at ohms)*​*Power into 300 ohms, 2 ch (est if in parens)*​*Trusted reports for*​*Size (mm)*​*Weight (gr)*​*Price*​CEntrance​HiFi M8​Y​Y​1, 2 11​1,400 mW (8 ohm)​166​HD 800​127x82x33​ ​$699​CEntrance​DACPort​CCK​N​ ​1,500 max​(166)​ ​114x25x25​ ​$250​Aurender​Flow​Y​Y​0.06​380 (32)​174​HD 800​137x80x28​450​$1,295​Chord​Hugo​Y​Y​0.075​700 (8)​140​HD 800​132x100x20​400​$2,500​iFi Audio​Micro iDSD​CCK​Y​<1​4,000​(250)​HD 800, HE-6​177x67x28​310​$500​Sony​PHA-1​Y​Y​10​350 (8)​52​ ​130x67x28​220​$250​Sony​PHA-1A​Y​Y​ ​296 (8)​33​ ​109x62x19​145​$300​Sony​PHA-2​Y​Y​ ​330 (8);180 (32)​50​ ​140x68x29​270​$409​Sony​PHA-3​Y​Y​ ​640 (32 ohm balanced)​(150)​NOT for HD800​141x80x29​300​$999​JDS Labs​CSD​CCK​Y​0.62​4.146 V (600)​(50)​ ​100x62x14​116​$249​Fostex​HP-P1​Y​Y​ ​160​(160)​ ​130x75x25​260​$450​iQube​V5​CCK​Y​<0.1​160 (16); 80 (32); 12 (200)​(8)​NOT for HD800​126x70x23​190​$699​LH Labs​GeekOut1000​CCK​N​.47, 4.7​1000 (16)​(140)​HD 800 (PTAF)​78x35x13​36​$299​FurutechADL​X1​Y​Y​ ​60 (16)​36​ ​118x68x17​147​$479​HeadAmp​Pico USB​CCK​Y​<1​700 (32)​(340)​"the difficult"​70x51x20​ ​$468​Leckerton​UHA-6S.MKII​CCK​Y​<0.5​55(32)[8610 op amp];140(32)[8620]​40 (either op amp)​ ​106x70x20​170​$279​Headstage​Arrow​CCK​Y​ ​"Max 10 V P-to-P"​ ​ ​98x56x8.5​100​$399​Oppo​HA-2​Y​Y​0.5​300 (16); 220 (32), 30 (300)​30​HD 800​157x68x12​175​$299​Cypher Labs​Theorem 720​Y​Y​< 1​205 (32); 320 (50)​68​ ​120x64x29​300​$699​
> ...


 
 Wow!
 This is amazing.
 Thank you very much!


----------



## danlevy

I had a really nice listening session with the PHA-1A and my iPod Classic, using my NAD VISO HP50 headphones (wonderful headphones, by the way, and easy to drive)... I loved the sound.  As No Deal's photos indicate, the amp and the iPod are almost identical in height and width, so they make for a very portable package and one that feels good in the hand.  All the music I threw at it sounded great, definitely an improvement over the iPod alone.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

danlevy said:


> I had a really nice listening session with the PHA-1A and my iPod Classic, using my NAD VISO HP50 headphones (wonderful headphones, by the way, and easy to drive)... I loved the sound.  As No Deal's photos indicate, the amp and the iPod are almost identical in height and width, so they make for a very portable package and one that feels good in the hand.  All the music I threw at it sounded great, definitely an improvement over the iPod alone.


 

 I noticed that immediate improvement as well, when I first encountered the Sony PHA-1 and compared its sound to that of my iPod Touch 5th gen... iPod alone sounds good, but iPod plus PHA-1 sounds BETTER!  So I bought a PHA-1 (this was before the -1A) and I've been loving it.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Has some bouhgt also the HA-2 and compred to this PHA-1A, i'm undecided to which one get but i assume wolfson DACs are warm and the HA-2 Sabre chip is neutral. so I am leaning to the HA-2 becaiuse this neutrality to pair it with a NWZ-A17


----------



## howdy

ruthieandjohn said:


> That Creative Sound Blaster E5 seems quite impressive.  Records as well as plays back, has blue tooth, and is $199.  I'm trying to find its output power into a 300 ohm (i,e, Sennhe[ser HD 800) load, then I will add it to the table.  Thanks!



And it sounds really good!!! Its as powerful as the FiiO E12, it is probably one of the most powerful portable amp/dacs you can buy.


----------



## ysungsick

Just got mine from Sony yesterday
 More accurate sound probably from less jitter (step up from my isosynchronous usb 1.1 24bit/96khz onkyo se-u55sx)
 Tend to play on a louder volume than before (either the sound is less painful or I need to raise volume to hear all the dynamic range)
 Device gets warm at mid volume (set @normal, 2o'clock for car audio and home audio use. For my 18ohm headphones, barely above 9 o'clock)
  
 One annoying thing: left / right balance doesn't seem to be matched at low volume
 Set at On position, sound "leaks" (not silent) and doesn't increase in volume for some steps
 Then it starts to get louder on left first and need to raise more for right side to catch up
  
 I'm thinking of returning it because of this unbalance @ comfortable listening level with my headphones (cheap potentiometer?)
 Beware if your headphones are 16ohm or less...


----------



## No Deal

^^^^^^^
The post above is interesting. Other than the warmth which doesn't concern me have not noticed a balance issue. Dynamic range seems good. Oh well!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ysungsick said:


> Just got mine from Sony yesterday
> More accurate sound probably from less jitter (step up from my isosynchronous usb 1.1 24bit/96khz onkyo se-u55sx)
> Tend to play on a louder volume than before (either the sound is less painful or I need to raise volume to hear all the dynamic range)
> Device gets warm at mid volume (set @normal, 2o'clock for car audio and home audio use. For my 18ohm headphones, barely above 9 o'clock)
> ...


 

 What was it you just got from Sony?  Is it the PHA-1A?  Thanks!


----------



## gerelmx1986

How good is this with classical usic from the periods of classica, romantic, baroque ?


----------



## ysungsick

ruthieandjohn said:


> What was it you just got from Sony?  Is it the PHA-1A?  Thanks!



Yep, Pre ordered from Sony online store.
Funny thing is my active speaker volume knob does the same thing
Left first then right side catches up
It wasn't a problem since I could adjust my computer volume.
Now I'm using pha1a with xperia z3v with high-res audio turned on Walkman app. The app disables volume control (set at max)
Probably for bit perfect transfer to DAC in pha1a


----------



## georgelai57

Can one triple stack a iDevice or Sony A10, with this PHA-1A and a portable battery pack?


----------



## ysungsick (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## ysungsick (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## gerelmx1986

ysungsick said:


> So I've been listening to PHA-1A for about 4 days now
> Here's my impression on it (all on normal gain setting):
> 
> Sony brings music in high-res, but not as colorful or tasteful as good old Hi-Fi.
> ...


 
 Nice kind of DSEE HX for the walkmans, but here in the walkman seems too artifical upsampling, didn't like it with classical music


----------



## No Deal

^^^^^^^^^

Would it be fair to characterize it as being analytical and not musical? I can only speak in non-technical terms. To me it doesn't sound musical. I blame some of that on my earphones but.... 

There are, however, some things that do sound good. Whether or not to keep this thing is a bit of a dilemma. I like size of the NWZ-A17 / PHA-1A package.


----------



## gerelmx1986

no deal said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Would it be fair to characterize it as being analytical and not musical? I can only speak in non-technical terms. To me it doesn't sound musical. I blame some of that on my earphones but....
> 
> There are, however, some things that do sound good. Whether or not to keep this thing is a bit of a dilemma. I like size of the NWZ-A17 / PHA-1A package.



The oppo HA-2 is another slim looking amp/DAC


----------



## No Deal

gerelmx1986 said:


> The oppo HA-2 is another slim looking amp/DAC




I was hesitant to deal with adapting the connection to the A17. I also heard that the leather was bonded to the case and wondered if that would work for me.


----------



## FiJAAS

So I'm ready to make my purchase, the only question left is which one would be a better fit with my iPod Classic, PHA-1 or PHA-1A?


----------



## Mmet

with only sensitive iems , could it be that A-10 sounds better than PHA-1a ?


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> So I'm ready to make my purchase, the only question left is which one would be a better fit with my iPod Classic, PHA-1 or PHA-1A?




Could anyone help


----------



## danlevy

fijaas said:


> Could anyone help


 

 I would definitely get the PHA-1A.  It has pretty much the same dimensions as the iPod Classic and sounds great with it (I have this combination).  The PHA-1 is bigger, heavier, older, more expensive and doesn't sound any better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

danlevy said:


> I would definitely get the PHA-1A.  It has pretty much the same dimensions as the iPod Classic and sounds great with it (I have this combination).  The PHA-1 is bigger, heavier, older, more expensive and doesn't sound any better.



I have the PHA-1, and earlier on this thread I showed a table of specs of the PHA-1, the PHA-1A, and many others. In Short, the only advantage of the PHA-1 is its ability to deliver higher power into high impedance headphones, such as the Sennheiser HD 800.


----------



## FiJAAS

danlevy said:


> I would definitely get the PHA-1A.  It has pretty much the same dimensions as the iPod Classic and sounds great with it (I have this combination).  The PHA-1 is bigger, heavier, older, more expensive and doesn't sound any better.







ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the PHA-1, and earlier on this thread I showed a table of specs of the PHA-1, the PHA-1A, and many others. In Short, the only advantage of the PHA-1 is its ability to deliver higher power into high impedance headphones, such as the Sennheiser HD 800.




Thanks, I'll get the PHA-1A. I have three questions. Can I connect it to my laptop? How bad is the channel imbalance? How's the bass even when the iPod Classic EQ is set to off? I would like a good thump.


----------



## No Deal

I have pretty much concluded that at this price point this works for me. It won't see eBay any time soon. I can knit pick it but for the jazz and R&B that I listen to overall it is a good listen.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

$299 product louder than $1199?
I think 1A is meant for A17 (as indicated on Sony website)
But to know that it is louder than ZX2 puts it at shame


danlevy said:


> I have only used it so far with the NW-ZX2.  I can't say the amp improves the sound but it definitely is louder than the ZX2 alone.


----------



## gerelmx1986

no deal said:


> I have pretty much concluded that at this price point this works for me. It won't see eBay any time soon. I can knit pick it but for the jazz and R&B that I listen to overall it is a good listen.


 

 Looks a bit bulky the PHA-1A, maybe post a pic of it in your hand grabbing it


----------



## Mmet

no deal said:


> I have pretty much concluded that at this price point this works for me. It won't see eBay any time soon. I can knit pick it but for the jazz and R&B that I listen to overall it is a good listen.


 
 how does it sound compared to the A-10 aside from the loudness


----------



## No Deal

gerelmx1986 said:


> Looks a bit bulky the PHA-1A, maybe post a pic of it in your hand grabbing it


 
  
  
 All hands not being equal I don't know if me grabbing it would tell a lot.
  
 Looking bulky might be a matter of perspective.  This combination is certainly smaller that the PHA-1A with my iPod Classic.  It all fits easily in my pouch of choice the Crumpler Thirsty Al (l).


----------



## FiJAAS

I received my Sony PHA-1A today. To me it lacks bass and I had no choice but to EQ my iPod Classic... Mind you I'm coming from a JDS Labs C5 with hardware bass built in. My classic sounds darn good, I'm impressed. I also tried Spotify and Amazon Prime Music app on my iPhone 6 and was blown away with the improvement. This little dac and amp works really well with iems, cannot wait to try out my Beyerydinamic DT-770 250 ohms with it. I'm happy so far.

Also, one problem. I thought that when you connect a dac to an iPod Classic it's volume control is disable. I can still turn up and down the volume by click wheel.


----------



## Sonyvores

fijaas said:


> I received my Sony PHA-1A today. To me it lacks bass and I had no choice but to EQ my iPod Classic... Mind you I'm coming from a JDS Labs C5 with hardware bass built in. My classic sounds darn good, I'm impressed. I also tried Spotify and Amazon Prime Music app on my iPhone 6 and was blown away with the improvement. This little dac and amp works really well with iems, cannot wait to try out my Beyerydinamic DT-770 250 ohms with it. I'm happy so far.
> 
> Also, one problem. I thought that when you connect a dac to an iPod Classic it's volume control is disable. I can still turn up and down the volume by click wheel.




That's because with ipod Classic it's only a line out. You need a dedicated docking transport to output pure digital like iWadia and such. (To bypass ipod internal dock you need to pay to Apple a special licence fee and need a special processing to activate it. And none Dac does that)


----------



## FiJAAS

sonyvores said:


> That's because with ipod Classic it's only a line out. You need a dedicated docking transport to output pure digital like iWadia and such. (To bypass ipod internal dock you need to pay to Apple a special licence fee and need a special processing to activate it. And none Dac does that)




Oh so I'm not getting a digital signal even if I use my iPod classic with usb to the pha-1a?


----------



## Mmet

fijaas said:


> I received my Sony PHA-1A today. To me it lacks bass and I had no choice but to EQ my iPod Classic... Mind you I'm coming from a JDS Labs C5 with hardware bass built in. My classic sounds darn good, I'm impressed. I also tried Spotify and Amazon Prime Music app on my iPhone 6 and was blown away with the improvement. This little dac and amp works really well with iems, cannot wait to try out my Beyerydinamic DT-770 250 ohms with it. I'm happy so far.
> 
> Also, one problem. I thought that when you connect a dac to an iPod Classic it's volume control is disable. I can still turn up and down the volume by click wheel.


 
   





sonyvores said:


> That's because with ipod Classic it's only a line out. You need a dedicated docking transport to output pure digital like iWadia and such. (To bypass ipod internal dock you need to pay to Apple a special licence fee and need a special processing to activate it. And none Dac does that)


 
   





fijaas said:


> Oh so I'm not getting a digital signal even if I use my iPod classic with usb to the pha-1a?


 
 No No ... you are using the digital out for sure .... PHA-1A does not support analog in .... you are using the digital cable of the ipod indeed which terminates with a usb plug so it is all digital ... the PHA-1A supports the digital out of all ipod models except the very old ones like the 5th gen. video for example


----------



## Mmet

tell us more about its sound quality compared to the ipod and the C5 amp .. sound stage , clarity etc etc


----------



## Sonyvores

Sadly not a bit perfect one. 
Btw, apple EQ is applied at the source (before DAC conversion) so even in transport mode, EQ has effect on the audio... It is required to set EQ off.
With apple devices, bypassing Internal DAC is only possible with ligthning connector or for regular 30pins connector, you need a transport dock


----------



## Mmet

sonyvores said:


> With apple devices, bypassing Internal DAC is only possible with ligthning connector or for regular 30pins connector, you need a transport dock


 
 dude , the PHA-1A does not support even any *analog in ....* it is a must to be used as a DAC -amp not only amp ... so if he connects his ipod and got sound from it that will be the PHA-1a is supporting it !!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Fascinating on the PHA-1A that:
  

is affected by the volume control on the iPod Classic
does not have an analog in.
  
 My Sony PHA-1 (not 1A)...
  

bypasses and defeats the source volume control, both for an iPod Classic (30 pin connector) and iPod Touch 5th Gen (Lightening connector);
has an analog input as a separate jack.
  
 Anyway, my PHA-1 is fabulous.  The only thing is that I wish it had a lower output impedance. I believe it is 10 ohms, which is great for high-impedance headphones like Sennheiser HD 800 (300 ohms or higher based on frequency), but not for low impedance phones (Grados, for example, at 32 ohms).


----------



## Mmet

ruthieandjohn said:


> Fascinating on the PHA-1A that:
> 
> 
> is affected by the volume control on the iPod Classic
> ...


 
 what is fascinating on the PHA-1A too that it can charge itself and the connected walkman to it like :my  A-10 for example which is very good for me ..... all i want to know is the sound enhancements and eq of the A-10 are working with it or not !


----------



## FiJAAS

What's the proper way of connecting the PHA-1A to my MacBook Pro?


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm thinking about returning the PHA-1A for the Oppo HA-2 simply for it's bass boost option. Will the HA-2 be a good match with my iPod Classic?


----------



## danlevy

sonyvores said:


> That's because with ipod Classic it's only a line out. You need a dedicated docking transport to output pure digital like iWadia and such. (To bypass ipod internal dock you need to pay to Apple a special licence fee and need a special processing to activate it. And none Dac does that)


 

 This is wrong.  Use a regular 30 pin connector from your iPod classic to the USB input of the Sony and you are getting a digital feed.


----------



## FiJAAS

How long did it take for you guys to burn in the PHA-1A? I had a second listening session today and I think the 1A is bright and harsh to my ears.


----------



## gerelmx1986

danlevy said:


> sonyvores said:
> 
> 
> > That's because with ipod Classic it's only a line out. You need a dedicated docking transport to output pure digital like iWadia and such. (To bypass ipod internal dock you need to pay to Apple a special licence fee and need a special processing to activate it. And none Dac does that)
> ...


 

 I've read on apple's technical specs that the old 30-pin dock out puts analog signal capped at 24/48
  
 In fact when they outed the Lightning connector apple said it was the first all-digital connection... so sonyvores is correct.
  
 Don't kno0w it does analogue over USB... ask apple


----------



## gerelmx1986

fijaas said:


> How long did it take for you guys to burn in the PHA-1A? I had a second listening session today and I think the 1A is bright and harsh to my ears.


 

 tomorrow my bank transfer me the money for my HA-2 i will buy on friday


----------



## Mmet

guys , this is unboxing video for the PHA-1a ... it is in an asian language .... can any body tell me what  was wrought about the sound enhancements of the A-10 with the pha-1a in the minute 4:25 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3OQsB3PNhQ


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm sorry but the PHA-1A SQ is too piercing for my ears. Im hoping a little burn in time will make a difference, if not I have to return this.


----------



## No Deal

fijaas said:


> I'm sorry but the PHA-1A SQ is too piercing for my ears. Im hoping a little burn in time will make a difference, if not I have to return this.




Why don't you just return it? It doesn't matter if it is a defective unit or your personal preferences. If you aren't happy, just return it.


----------



## FiJAAS

no deal said:


> Why don't you just return it? It doesn't matter if it is a defective unit or your personal preferences. If you aren't happy, just return it.




I had ordered a replacement, hopefully this one will work out. The only problem I have with the PHA-1A is that the treble is too strong to my ears and I don't know the proper way to EQ my iPod classic and I have tried Treble Reducer but it lowers the volume of my songs. This dac and amp works really well with jazz, neo soul and some r&b but not for hip-hop. If the replacement isnt any better I'll try the Oppo HA-2 next.


----------



## Mmet

fijaas said:


> I had ordered a replacement, hopefully this one will work out. The only problem I have with the PHA-1A is that the treble is too strong to my ears and I don't know the proper way to EQ my iPod classic and I have tried Treble Reducer but it lowers the volume of my songs. This dac and amp works really well with jazz, neo soul and some r&b but not for hip-hop. If the replacement isnt any better I'll try the Oppo HA-2 next.


 
 i don't think that your first one was defective ! it is just its sound ! .. but lets wait and see 
 interested to know what is your opinion for the second one and the oppo unit too ... but i heard that oppo is a bright dac-amp compo too but with bass boost


----------



## FiJAAS

mmet said:


> i don't think that your first one was defective ! it is just its sound ! .. but lets wait and see
> 
> interested to know what is your opinion for the second one and the oppo unit too ... but i heard that oppo is a bright dac-amp compo too but with bass boost




Ah man I hope the Oppo HA-2 isn't bright  ....I may have to go back to my JDS Labs C5, I love it's sound so much. Is the Sony PHA-1 a bright sounding amp?


----------



## Mmet

fijaas said:


> Ah man I hope the Oppo HA-2 isn't bright  ....I may have to go back to my JDS Labs C5, I love it's sound so much. Is the Sony PHA-1 a bright sounding amp?


 
 i don't know ... may be someone tried it here .. or in the PHA-1 thread can help you better


----------



## FiJAAS

mmet said:


> i don't know ... may be someone tried it here .. or in the PHA-1 thread can help you better




Thanks.


----------



## gerelmx1986

fijaas said:


> no deal said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just return it? It doesn't matter if it is a defective unit or your personal preferences. If you aren't happy, just return it.
> ...


 
 Don't know from where are you, but oppo states it can only be shipped to north american incl. canada & Mex. mine was bought yesterday and today shipped, estimates 3 to 15 business days


----------



## howdy

Just so you know the HA2 sounds great with warmer headphones. I you have tried Sabre DAC then you should know how it will sound. I don't like a lot of treble and I love the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s and Spotify.


----------



## FiJAAS

howdy said:


> Just so you know the HA2 sounds great with warmer headphones. I you have tried Sabre DAC then you should know how it will sound. I don't like a lot of treble and I love the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s and Spotify.




I have the Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 Ohms, do they match well with either the PHA-1A and HA-2? Also since the PHA-1A is a bright dac and amp would this USB Line Out Dock change the sound and make it a little warmer? http://warehousedeals.aloaudio.com/cables/sxc-usb

I'm also thinking of re-cable my DT-770 to a copper cable, would that also help?


----------



## gerelmx1986

howdy said:


> Just so you know the HA2 sounds great with warmer headphones. I you have tried Sabre DAC then you should know how it will sound. I don't like a lot of treble and I love the way the HA2 sounds with my iPhone 5s and Spotify.


 

 Mine it's on the way, wow bought it yesterday, today they ask me for card scans (front & back) and photo id scan, wow and this same day says order shipped, boy that's fast


----------



## FiJAAS

After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.


----------



## Mmet

fijaas said:


> After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.


 
 so, you are saying that it sounds different with different sources and you are keeping it ?


----------



## gerelmx1986

fijaas said:


> After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.


 

 That's interesting, did you 'pod had lossless files on it?


----------



## Mmet

Sony PHA-1a disassembled .... it looks nice from inside


----------



## No Deal

fijaas said:


> After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.


 
  
 I only know that I have come to like the way mine sounds with the music that I listen to which is primarily FLAC/ALAC  jazz and R&B.  No MP3 files.  It is good with both the iPod Classic and the NWZ-A17.  I do not diddle with equalization.  I have and always will run everything flat.
  
 I hope that you make peace with this thing soon, or find something that suits you better.  Nice when you can just enjoy the music.


----------



## georgelai57

no deal said:


> I only know that I have come to like the way mine sounds with the music that I listen to which is primarily FLAC/ALAC  jazz and R&B.  No MP3 files.  It is good with both the iPod Classic and the NWZ-A17.  I do not diddle with equalization.  I have and always will run everything flat.
> 
> I hope that you make peace with this thing soon, or find something that suits you better.  Nice when you can just enjoy the music.



With the A-17 do you use the digital cable that comes with the PHA-1 and does the battery life of both Sony items then take a dive?


----------



## FiJAAS

I have cd's ripped to AIFF>ALAC. So my ALO Audio SXC 24 Line Out Dock USB Cable came in today. Let me just say that it rid away most of the brightness and harsh treble. My music is so much smoother and enjoyable now. I guess costly cables do make a difference. Thanks ALO Audio! I'll keep my PHA-1A now.


----------



## Mmet

no deal said:


> I only know that I have come to like the way mine sounds with the music that I listen to which is primarily FLAC/ALAC  jazz and R&B.  No MP3 files.  It is good with both the iPod Classic and the NWZ-A17.  I do not diddle with equalization.  I have and always will run everything flat.
> 
> I hope that you make peace with this thing soon, or find something that suits you better.  Nice when you can just enjoy the music.


 
 so can you check if the sound settings of the A-17 are working or not for me ? and if you are using a wall wart for charging it ... does it charge the walkman too or it is a must to use the recommended sony charging adapter ?


----------



## Raptor34

mmet said:


> so can you check if the sound settings of the A-17 are working or not for me ? and if you are using a wall wart for charging it ... does it charge the walkman too or it is a must to use the recommended sony charging adapter ?


 

 Just got mine earlier today.   I've discovered that when using the A17 with the PHA-1a, you cannot access the "Sound Settings".   The PHA-1a takes over and uses the A17 as a digital source, which is good as I never used the sound enhancements anyway.   There is no volume display on the A17 either. The sound quality  is really really excellent!   The A17 alone is very good but with the added power and Dac's of the PHA-1a in play it's MUCH better.   Been using them together for around three hours now and the battery indicator on the A17 still shows almost full.   Time for a break though, going to charge the 1a with the a17 attached and see if they both get a full charge.  
 ltr 
 Just found out the two can't be charged together.   After installing the 1a window drivers, charging started on the 1a only. The A17 remained off.   Well, no biggie.  The A17 partnered with the 1a means it's dac and amp section are not being used so battery life should be much longer.   Dinner time, cya


----------



## Mmet

raptor34 said:


> Just got mine earlier today.   I've discovered that when using the A17 with the PHA-1a, you cannot access the "Sound Settings".   The PHA-1a takes over and uses the A17 as a digital source, which is good as I never used the sound enhancements anyway.   There is no volume display on the A17 either. The sound quality  is really really excellent!   The A17 alone is very good but with the added power and Dac's of the PHA-1a in play it's MUCH better.   Been using them together for around three hours now and the battery indicator on the A17 still shows almost full.   Time for a break though, going to charge the 1a with the a17 attached and see if they both get a full charge.
> ltr
> Just found out the two can't be charged together.   After installing the 1a window drivers, charging started on the 1a only. The A17 remained off.   Well, no biggie.  The A17 partnered with the 1a means it's dac and amp section are not being used so battery life should be much longer.   Dinner time, cya



Thanks a lot... Really appreciated.. Try using an external charger with 1amp current or more ... May be that will help in charging the 2 devices together


----------



## Raptor34

mmet said:


> Thanks a lot... Really appreciated.. Try using an external charger with 1amp current or more ... May be that will help in charging the 2 devices together


 

 What?  The charge rate is 500mw .  Doubling that would cause alot of damage.


----------



## Mmet

raptor34 said:


> What?  The charge rate is 500mw .  Doubling that would cause alot of damage.


 
 no ...of course not ... as long as the voltage remains 5 volts ... the extra amperage don't harm  ... i charge my walkman with the usb hub 500 mA .. external charger 1.2 and 2 A without any harm 

 the recommended  charger by sony for this amp is 5volt 1A


----------



## Mmet

take a look : 
  
  
 and here is the recommended charger specs AC-UD10
  
 http://www.sony-asia.com/product/ac-ud10


----------



## Raptor34

mmet said:


> no ...of course not ... as long as the voltage remains 5 volts ... the extra amperage don't harm  ... i charge my walkman with the usb hub 500 mA .. external charger 1.2 and 2 A without any harm
> 
> the recommended  charger by sony for this amp is 5volt 1A


 

 Ok, my bad


----------



## Mmet

Nothing bad my friend.. We are here to be useful and inform each other


----------



## No Deal

georgelai57 said:


> With the A-17 do you use the digital cable that comes with the PHA-1 and does the battery life of both Sony items then take a dive?




I do use the cable that came with the PHA-1A and I am not having any battery issues.


----------



## No Deal

I know that my Etymotics are not the earphones de jour and that some of you like the bass thump that seems unnatural to me. I love my music as flat as it comes. That being said, I have to say that I am really coming to love the way this setup sounds. It has become very engaging over time.


----------



## Mmet

i believe that amp needs a bit of burning in


----------



## Raptor34

no deal said:


> I do use the cable that came with the PHA-1A and I am not having any battery issues.


 

 Same here.   I would imagine that the A17 being hooked up to the pha-1a would use less of it's battery as it's no longer using it's internal amp to power headphones.   I used up the battery on the 1a in around 6 hrs, yet the meter on the a17 was still reading 3 bars after a full charge.


----------



## danlevy

no deal said:


> I know that my Etymotics are not the earphones de jour and that some of you like the bass thump that seems unnatural to me. I love my music as flat as it comes. That being said, I have to say that I am really coming to love the way this setup sounds. It has become very engaging over time.


 

 I have had my Etymotic ER4s for 15 years and they are still making me very happy, especially as the rest of my equipment improves.  Just alone with the NW-ZX2 they are great.


----------



## No Deal

danlevy said:


> I have had my Etymotic ER4s for 15 years and they are still making me very happy, especially as the rest of my equipment improves.  Just alone with the NW-ZX2 they are great.




I use my custom earpieces on mine and it does make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Fizban

So.....it seems like this questions hasn't yet been answered:

 How does the PHA-1A compare to the Oppo HA-2??
 Not considering the bass boost on the HA-2, that is.


----------



## Guitarwolf

The 20% off coupon for select headphones in the official sony store also works for this amp, I'm not sure what the rules on posting codes are but a quick google search will take care of that. Needless to say ive got one on the way, after shipping and tax it was about $260.


----------



## FiJAAS

So I received my replacement and the treble and brightness are less with this one. I agree with the poster who said the first one I had maybe defective. I also tried my Audio Technica M50 32 ohms with the replacement and it sounds darn good, the bass is there, heard and felt. I think that my Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 Ohms was aiding with the brightness and not helping. I wish I could find a headphone just as comfortable as the DT770. I could try and get the DT770 80 Ohms since I read that they have bass that the 250 ohms version lacks or get the M50X.


----------



## Raptor34

fizban said:


> So.....it seems like this questions hasn't yet been answered:
> 
> How does the PHA-1A compare to the Oppo HA-2??
> Not considering the bass boost on the HA-2, that is.


 

 I was about to get the ha-2 (I'm a unashamed Oppo fan boy) but changed my mind when I saw the cables needed to use the ha-2 and the a17 together.  Sonys solution was much simpler with their 'proprietary'  cable included.   Sorry Fizban, I can't answer how the sound differences  are between the two amps but can say I am completely satisfied with the pha-1a.   After a week with it, the sound is opening up to where I don't care what other amps sound like, it's a very good match with the a17. Color me saaatisfied


----------



## Fizban

guitarwolf said:


> The 20% off coupon for select headphones in the official sony store also works for this amp, I'm not sure what the rules on posting codes are but a quick google search will take care of that. Needless to say ive got one on the way, after shipping and tax it was about $260.


 
 I can't find the coupon!


----------



## Fizban

raptor34 said:


> I was about to get the ha-2 (I'm a unashamed Oppo fan boy) but changed my mind when I saw the cables needed to use the ha-2 and the a17 together.  Sonys solution was much simpler with their 'proprietary'  cable included.   Sorry Fizban, I can't answer how the sound differences  are between the two amps but can say I am completely satisfied with the pha-1.   After a week with it, the sound is opening up to where I don't care what other amps sound like, it's a very good match with the a17. Color me saaatisfied


 
 It's alright!
 You're not obliged to do the comparison so no need to apologize! haha

 AAAAAND we're back at square one *sad*


----------



## Guitarwolf

fizban said:


> I can't find the coupon!



Search sony store coupon, retailmenot.com, look for promo code for 20% off select headphones


----------



## Raptor34

fizban said:


> It's alright!
> You're not obliged to do the comparison so no need to apologize! haha
> 
> AAAAAND we're back at square one *sad*


 

  Sad???   Oh come on, buy the one you like and quit being a baby   wah wah wah, I must have reviews!!!!!!


----------



## Mmet

raptor34 said:


> I was about to get the ha-2 (I'm a unashamed Oppo fan boy) but changed my mind when I saw the cables needed to use the ha-2 and the a17 together.  Sonys solution was much simpler with their 'proprietary'  cable included.   Sorry Fizban, I can't answer how the sound differences  are between the two amps but can say I am completely satisfied with the pha-1a.   After a week with it, the sound is opening up to where I don't care what other amps sound like, it's a very good match with the a17. Color me saaatisfied


 
 SO ... it sounds better that the A-10 alone ? waiting your review/impressions ... i am quite satisfied by the A-10 and my iems quite a lot ... but you know the greedy audiophile in us !


----------



## Fizban

Haha actually sometimes reviews are more fun to read than listening to the stuff themselves
 Too many gadgets lying around unused after the initial honeymoon period!
 Restraint is in order!!


----------



## gerelmx1986

fizban said:


> So.....it seems like this questions hasn't yet been answered:
> 
> How does the PHA-1A compare to the Oppo HA-2??
> Not considering the bass boost on the HA-2, that is.


 
 While i don't have a budget to buy both, i got the HA-2 and i can say it takes my A17 (using a fiio L5 lineout) to another level man.. and my laptop sound quality jump is shocking unvelievable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am impressed by this thing a lot. In my laptop i can note a SQ upgarde in terman of all corners, from deep bass to cristal clear mids/highs, to a wider soundtsgae (using it on a VAIO 2014 model with USB DAC mode in the HA-2)
  
 as amp-only with my A17 seems to retain all the ccharcteristics of the A17 sound but it gives my underdriven headpohones another life!, 1R are bass shy when driven from the A17 HO, now with it hooked in the HA-2, those reach deeeep lows, earth-shaking lows crispy mids/highs. One thing to note as @zilch0md said it is not worth using the LO on the A17, well I noted a significant upgrade and i can't go past vol 2 on the volume knob. at vol. "1.5" is very detailed with clear low bass extension. Have a few Hrs with it so i think this little bugger will open-up more
  


raptor34 said:


> I was about to get the ha-2 (I'm a unashamed Oppo fan boy) but changed my mind when I saw the cables needed to use the ha-2 and the a17 together.  Sonys solution was much simpler with their 'proprietary'  cable included.   Sorry Fizban, I can't answer how the sound differences  are between the two amps but can say I am completely satisfied with the pha-1a.   After a week with it, the sound is opening up to where I don't care what other amps sound like, it's a very good match with the a17. Color me saaatisfied


 
 I agree the HA-2 amp only sounds wayy better than the A17 direct.drive (headphones-out), using the LO is cleaner than the HO and well it has loads (yes i said loads instead of lots as a pun) the only one where i drove the know to vol. 10 and on H-gain was on a terribly recorded music super mega quiet... they forgot toe mixer console i think
  


mmet said:


> SO ... it sounds better that the A-10 alone ? waiting your review/impressions ... i am quite satisfied by the A-10 and my iems quite a lot ... but you know the greedy audiophile in us !


 
 Yes posta review


----------



## Fizban

Thank you man!


----------



## Chicago2011

fijaas said:


> After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.




I was searching but couldn't find a definite answer. When you connect your iphone do you just use the lightning cable and plug the usb end directly? Or do you need the camera connector adaptor? I'm interested in getting a midrange dac/amp and this looks like a great option since a lot of them require that camera connector.


----------



## gerelmx1986

chicago2011 said:


> fijaas said:
> 
> 
> > After further listening it's safe to say that the PHA-1A sounds darn good with my iPhone 6 with Spotify. I even connected my iPod Nano 3G with 320 AAC files and was pleased with it. I wonder what's the deal with my iPod Classic 7G.
> ...


 

 The oppo HA-2 comes with a light ning to USB A cable


----------



## FiJAAS

chicago2011 said:


> I was searching but couldn't find a definite answer. When you connect your iphone do you just use the lightning cable and plug the usb end directly? Or do you need the camera connector adaptor? I'm interested in getting a midrange dac/amp and this looks like a great option since a lot of them require that camera connector.




Yes, you can use any lightning cable like the one supplied with your phone...no camera connection kit needed. 

Oan I'm returning the PHA-1A and going for the CETrance HiFi-M8 instead. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Chicago2011

Nevermind (trying to figure out how to delete this now)


----------



## No Deal

I would hope that the M8 is better for 2x the cost. Is it twice as good? 

I would like to know what, other than the HA-2, competes at this price point?


----------



## Guitarwolf

I ordered before you asked about the lightning cable connector, d'oh! Bad timing.  Now I have an extra $30 cable I'll probably use once or twice, lol.  It does make using apple devices so much easier, thank god.


----------



## FiJAAS

no deal said:


> I would hope that the M8 is better for 2x the cost. Is it twice as good?
> 
> I would like to know what, other than the HA-2, competes at this price point?




Technically it's better. More options like bass and treble controls. Can drive hard to drive headphones. I'm hoping its sound signature is better than the PHA-1A which it should. I found that the PHA-1A was too bright with a limited soundstage.


----------



## Raptor34

fijaas said:


> Technically it's better. More options like bass and treble controls. Can drive hard to drive headphones. I'm hoping its sound signature is better than the PHA-1A which it should. I found that the PHA-1A was too bright with a limited soundstage.


 

 Well, when you can compare them together, get back with us.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

no deal said:


> I would hope that the M8 is better for 2x the cost. Is it twice as good?
> 
> I would like to know what, other than the HA-2, competes at this price point?


 

 I have compared the Sony PHA-1 (not the PHA-1A, but the PHA-1 has more power) and the CEntrance HiFi M8 to the Sennheiser HDVD 800 all in driving the Sennheiser HD 800 headphones. Results are *here*; summary table is below (higher scores are better).  HiFi M8 gets more points than the Sennheiser because the Sennheiser tames the 5 KHz to 8 KHz peak in the HD 800s that concern some, while some (me!!!) like the treble detail the peak provides, and that the MiFi M8 preserves.


----------



## No Deal

fijaas said:


> Technically it's better. More options like bass and treble controls. Can drive hard to drive headphones. I'm hoping its sound signature is better than the PHA-1A which it should. I found that the PHA-1A was too bright with a limited soundstage.




I may be one of the few who has no desire to tinker with the music as presented. I have learned that once I start doing it I never seem to finish. Takes away from just enjoying the music. Flat always works for me. None of the material that I listen to has come across as being overly bright or with a limited soundstage. It may be a matter of perception or personal preference. I enjoy listening to the PHA-1A.


----------



## owek123

anyone know if PHA-1A on ebay for AU$395 reasonable price? straight from japan and free shipping..this will be my first DAC and planning to pair it with ipod classic 7th gen and/or iNano 6 & 7G and in the future my iphone 6 or will just exclusively use it with ipod classic..arrggghh still confused with this and PHA-1, haha


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I just got the PHA-1A and it pairs well with A10. 
To me, PHA-1 has more bass and sound great with dance & electronic music.
PHA-1A sounds good with pop, rock and other vocal music, but it maybe too early to speculate as I've had it for less bit over 24hrs.


owek123 said:


> anyone know if PHA-1A on ebay for AU$395 reasonable price? straight from japan and free shipping..this will be my first DAC and planning to pair it with ipod classic 7th gen and/or iNano 6 & 7G and in the future my iphone 6 or will just exclusively use it with ipod classic..arrggghh still confused with this and PHA-1, haha


----------



## Mmet

audiobreeder said:


> I just got the PHA-1A and it pairs well with A10.
> To me, PHA-1 has more bass and sound great with dance & electronic music.
> PHA-1A sounds good with pop, rock and other vocal music, but it maybe too early to speculate as I've had it for less bit over 24hrs.


 

 congratulations ... and waiting for your review


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

mmet said:


> congratulations ... and waiting for your review


 
 Thank You!
 First off... its heavy for its size. thought it would be lighter as Sony knows how to pack a punch! But it may seem to be a good thing as it the lighter the portable amp, more prone to fall from our hands.
 The build quality it top-notch. Full metal body and seems durable but may be prone to scratches.


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> I just got the PHA-1A and it pairs well with A10.
> To me, PHA-1 has more bass and sound great with dance & electronic music.
> PHA-1A sounds good with pop, rock and other vocal music, but it maybe too early to speculate as I've had it for less bit over 24hrs.


 
 The same i can say of my HA-2, nice bass, love how my 1R have changed when hooked to the ha-2, the hardware bassboost is nice, HUGE SOUNDTSGAE wooohoooo


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> Thank You!
> First off... its heavy for its size. thought it would be lighter as Sony knows how to pack a punch! But it may seem to be a good thing as it the lighter the portable amp, more prone to fall from our hands.
> The build quality it top-notch. Full metal body and seems durable but may be prone to scratches.


 

  
 The ha-2 is much tinner and also good, also feel heavy


----------



## owek123

audiobreeder said:


> I just got the PHA-1A and it pairs well with A10.
> To me, PHA-1 has more bass and sound great with dance & electronic music.
> PHA-1A sounds good with pop, rock and other vocal music, but it maybe too early to speculate as I've had it for less bit over 24hrs.


 thanks for your input, too much toys to choose from hahaha..


----------



## Mmet

Is it a clear upgrade over my A-10 in terms of sound quality ? to justify sacrificing the great portability of the walkman alone ! wider sound stage - more dynamics - heavier bass !
 wished if it has a line in to connect my walkman to it as sacrificing sound enhancements is worrying too 
  
 just sharing my thoughts with you guys


----------



## sg1969

Just finished reading the 15 pages in this thread, and I'm not any closer to deciding if I should get this amp 
  
 I keep seeing comparisons with the Oppo HA2 so I looked around a bit, and notice that it's basically £100 more expensive than the PHA-1A - HA2 is about £240 as far as I can tell, and if I get the PHA-1A from Japan it's "only" £145 at current exchange rate.
  
 So if they are 2 comparable devices, wouldn't it be a no brainer to get the one that's much cheaper? Or does that extra £100 really make a difference big (and if so, where?)
 From what I've read here, it doesn't look like the HA2 is definitively better than the PHA, though of course personal preference also comes in play...
  
 I was hoping to shell out for a portable amp within the next week or two, any advice you can give? 
  
 The main type of music I listen to are: hip hop, jazz, blues, and sometimes some classical, and I use an iPhone 6+ when on the move (macbook pro at home) - I'm not an audiophile or anything, but I do want to try to get the best I can with what I have, and this will be my first portable amp


----------



## Mmet

sg1969 said:


> Just finished reading the 15 pages in this thread, and I'm not any closer to deciding if I should get this amp
> 
> I keep seeing comparisons with the Oppo HA2 so I looked around a bit, and notice that it's basically £100 more expensive than the PHA-1A - HA2 is about £240 as far as I can tell, and if I get the PHA-1A from Japan it's "only" £145 at current exchange rate.
> 
> ...


 

 i didn;t hear any of them .. but i think if you are using an iphone the HA-2 would be better stack feature wise .. small connector .. charging it ... hardware bass boost


----------



## yonluis07

sg1969 said:


> Just finished reading the 15 pages in this thread, and I'm not any closer to deciding if I should get this amp
> 
> I keep seeing comparisons with the Oppo HA2 so I looked around a bit, and notice that it's basically £100 more expensive than the PHA-1A - HA2 is about £240 as far as I can tell, and if I get the PHA-1A from Japan it's "only" £145 at current exchange rate.
> 
> ...


. well not if I explain I am translating, but I had the two amplifiers and I can say that Sony has a more balanced sound. the oppo had more distortion at high volume


----------



## Mmet

yonluis07 said:


> . well not if I explain I am translating, but I had the two amplifiers and I can say that Sony has a more balanced sound. the oppo had more distortion at high volume


 
 is that fostex in the photo ?.... if it is , how does it compare to the PHA-1a ?


----------



## Fizban

yonluis07 said:


> . well not if I explain I am translating, but I had the two amplifiers and I can say that Sony has a more balanced sound. the oppo had more distortion at high volume


 
 oh finally someone made a comparison between the two!
 So the Pha-1a is at least as good as if not better than the HA-2?


----------



## yonluis07

the truth and tried many dac. and for the price the sony is the best in performance and portability. and if you have the extra money fostex hp-p1 it is more musical and more powerful


----------



## yonluis07

Sony definitely among pha-1a and the oppo ha2 the Sony is better


----------



## gerelmx1986

yonluis07 said:


> Sony definitely among pha-1a and the oppo ha2 the Sony is better


 
 Not true i have the HA-2 and it sounds spectacular with 24 and 16 bit music, subtle instruments like a harpsichord in older recordings are picked up very easily


----------



## Mmet

yonluis07 said:


> the truth and tried many dac. and for the price the sony is the best in performance and portability. and if you have the extra money fostex hp-p1 it is more musical and more powerful


 
  
  


yonluis07 said:


> Sony definitely among pha-1a and the oppo ha2 the Sony is better


 

 thanks a lot


----------



## Mmet

gerelmx1986 said:


> Not true i have the HA-2 and it sounds spectacular with 24 and 16 bit music, subtle instruments like a harpsichord in older recordings are picked up very easily


 

 your HA-2 sounds bad BOOOOH


----------



## gerelmx1986

mmet said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Not true i have the HA-2 and it sounds spectacular with 24 and 16 bit music, subtle instruments like a harpsichord in older recordings are picked up very easily
> ...


 
 The PHA-1A is severily limited by not having an AUX-IN jack


----------



## Mmet

gerelmx1986 said:


> The PHA-1A is severily limited by not having an AUX-IN jack


 

 yep .. you are right


----------



## Raptor34

gerelmx1986 said:


> The PHA-1A is severily limited by not having an AUX-IN jack


 

 Why is it severely limited?   It's a one input device.  Namely the Sony A10 series DAPS.


----------



## gerelmx1986

raptor34 said:


> Why is it severely limited?   It's a one input device.  Namely the Sony A10 series DAPS.


 
 Cuase, well what if you have an mp3 player that doesn't have digital out, or you have your A10 with a fiio L5 analogue LOD like me


----------



## ruthieandjohn

raptor34 said:


> Why is it severely limited?   It's a one input device.  Namely the Sony A10 series DAPS.


 
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> The PHA-1A is severily limited by not having an AUX-IN jack


 

 Hmm.... so if I look at the Sony PHA-1 vs. the PHA-1A,
  

PHA-1 has more output power;
PHA-1 has an "audio input" jack in addition to the various digital inputs for Sony and Apple products;
PHA-1 is less expensive.
  
 So with the PHA-1A, I get that rounded sculpted look.


----------



## yonluis07

remember that not everything is power, let alone when we softened a dac, than looking for more sound quality. and (sony pha-1a) is more refined than his younger brother (sony pha-1)


----------



## Raptor34

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hmm.... so if I look at the Sony PHA-1 vs. the PHA-1A,
> 
> 
> PHA-1 has more output power;
> ...


 

 All of that still doesn't make the PHA-1a "severely" limited.   It's a nice piece of kit and it works beautifully with my A17.  It's not meant to replace or compete with my desktop rig.
 cheers.


----------



## No Deal

I knew that the food fight would start sooner or later. 
Still loving how well my PHA-1A and A17 are working together. Great sounding jazz.


----------



## owek123

^^ yeah they do compliment each other, and the reason after reading a lot of reviews of Oppo HA-2 and Sony PHA-1A, i decided on the Sony to match my Sony NWZ A-15..and less cables to think about..im pretty sure both Sony and Oppo sound great and depends on your needs and preference that you would pick one over the other..if i have to get the Oppo i will just pair it with my iPhone6, nearly same size, as for the Sony it is great with my A-15..i posted this pic on another thread and i just want to share mine here as well, pardon the bad lighting and im no good in taking photos even on a well lit area.. and our dog is giving me the odd looks whenever i get lost in the music..


----------



## owek123

here's a better pic for those thinking on getting the Sony PHA-1A



 



i'll be getting the Dignis case for my walkman and hope i could find someone locally to make me a leather case for my PHA-1A as well..


----------



## Nadjau

Forum newbie here, but I've been visiting off and on for years, normally when considering a purchase.
  
*A review of the PHA-1A*
  
 Profile:
 Live in the UK
 Age group: Mid-50s (going on 25, in my head at least), so I don't have teenagers' ears.
 How purchased: As a personal import from Japan. Price and delivery was fine.
 Background: I'm not a techie, I just enjoy listening to recorded music where the playback chain doesn't get in the way
  
 Reasons for purchase:-
 - I wanted a battery-powered portable DAC / headphone amp to pair with a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact, plus use with a MacBook Air.
 - In my opinion, the headphone output of the EU-spec Xperia is severely limited and the onboard DAC isn't the greatest.
 - Primarily to be used on planes and trains.
  
 NB: A downside of using the Xperia is that the micro USB output is hidden behind a fiddly flap. I've taken that one on the chin and am being _very_ careful when pairing it with the PHA-1A!
  
 My listening tests used the following equipment:-
 - PHA-1A (Japanese-spec)
 - Sony Xperia Z3 Compact (EU spec) and the stock Music app - all equalisation etc OFF
 - Mid-2013 11" MacBook Air and iTunes - all equalisation etc OFF
 - Sony MDR-1A headphones (Sony's marketing blurb says the PHA-1A is designed for use with them)
 - Sennheiser PXC 250-II noise-cancelling headphones - noise cancelling switched ON
  
 Music used:
 R&B/soul: Bill Withers - Use Me (standard ALAC)
 Electronic: London Grammar - Hey Now (standard ALAC)
 Jazz trio: Cécile McLorin Salvant - I Didn't Know What Time It Was (standard ALAC)
 Rock: The Clash - London Calling (24-bit – 96.00 kHz ALAC)
 Classical: Rachel Podger, Brecon Baroque - Vivaldi: Concerto No. 1 in D Major for four violins (standard ALAC)
  
*First: Xperia + MDR-1A (as a base reference)*
  
 Xperia volume set at 100% (I'd guess this would be the equivalent of 75-80% on non-EU spec models).
 The upper mid-range is overpronounced and not in a good way, tending to shrillness. The onboard amp loses control during peaks, with distortion evident.
 Flat soundstage, and the stereo image becomes muddled during complex passages.
 All-in-all, the sound is what I would associate with early generation CD players.
  
 Specific comments:
 - Bill Withers - the percussion sounds wooden. Uninvolving.
 - London Grammar - there's a digital sheen over the entire recording and the vocals sound thin and lack presence.
 - McLorin Salvant's vocals sound glassy, the upright bass solo sounds dull, the piano lacks warmth. The dynamic range is not all it could be.
 - The Clash lack grunt and drive. This may be due to a less than stellar remastering of a so-so original recording. Let's see.
 - Vivaldi - lacks colour and warmth and sounds muddled.
  
  
*Second: Xperia + MDR-1A + PHA-1A (NORMAL setting)*
  
 NB: The PHA-1A unit has not yet been run in, so this is an early impression.
  
 The most spectacular improvement is McLorin Salvant. A 3D sound stage appears with genuine depth. The tone is far warmer and involving. Her vocal is rounded, not glassy anymore. A slight criticism is that the piano sounds a little bright at times, something that is also apparent on the lead violins in the Vivaldi. However the Vivaldi is much better presented in terms of sound stage, separation and depth - I get a sense of where the different violinists are standing/sat in the room and how close they are to the mics.
  
 London Grammar & Bill Withers also improve significantly. The bass on the former is now much better defined, if not perfect, but we're talking about a $300 DAC here. On the latter the percussion now has real snap and presence.
  
 The PHA-1A reveals The Clash recording isn't great, but it makes the best of a bad job.
  
 Overall, there's a significant improvement. I can use adjectives like warmth, colour and depth with confidence. On the downside, the sound is slightly bright for my taste with some, but not all, source material and it'll be interesting to see if that calms down as the PHA-1A is run in.
  
*Third: MacBook + MDR-1A, then adding the PHA-1A** (NORMAL setting)*
  
 The standard headphone output from the MacBook Air is not bad. There's plenty of warmth in the sound and it's a much better listening experience than the Xperia headphone output. If I had a criticism, the Mac can sound a little too polite and woolly and can lack bite.
  
 Now, this is where it gets interesting. Adding the PHA-1A via USB makes a significant difference. What I didn't expect is that the PHA-1A when wired to the Mac delivers a better performance than when connected to the Xperia. The slight brightness and harshness heard when using the Xperia as a source has gone, to be replaced with an accurate, full, but more controlled sound that I find very satisfying. The Mac and the PHA-1A seem to have the makings of being a great combination.
  
 Giiven that the DAC stage in the source units is bypassed by the PHA-1A, is this a placebo effect? I went and retested and still found the Mac to be the superior source. Others more technically knowledgable may be able to provide an explanation. The provided Xperia and USB cables were used in the tests.
  
*Testing with the PXC 250-IIs*
  
 The PXC 250-IIs are far from great headphones, but their portability, noise cancelling function and comfort is useful on long flights. They are more neutral than the Sonys, but deliver a far less meaty sound and their dynamic range is constrained.
  
 What stood out was just how little the sound changed when inserting the PHA-1A into the mix when using these phones. The only significant benefit was in using it as an amp to boost the Xperia's volume.
  
*Conclusion (early impression)*
  
 For my purposes the PHA-1A performs as advertised. It provides a significant, and welcome, improvement to sound quality when bypassing the onboard DACs in the Xperia and Mac. It's portable and the battery life is as advertised, so it ticks the key boxes from my perspective.
  
 My main word of caution is to check that you can hear the difference through your particular headphones. I found the improvement when listening with the MDR-1As is significant, but the PHA-1A makes little impact when using the PCX 250-IIs.
  
 Sony have produced a very nice performer for the price, particularly when paired with the Mac. The PHA-1A also works well with the Xperia, with the small quibble about that slight brightness on some material.
  
 To put it simply, I'm not regretting the purchase. How the PHA-1A compares with far more expensive portable headphone DACs, such as the Chord Hugo, is quite another matter, but I'm not planning on spending that kind of money to find out!


----------



## Keithhat

Thank you for the great review. I have been going in circles trying to decide between the Oppo or the Sony PHA-1A. I finally placed an order with Amazon for an Open Box PHA-1A priced at 35% off or $193.16 US with a 30 day return policy.  Much better than the regular $298 price. (they have some left at this price if anyone is interested). Amazon said only the packaging was damaged, but I can return if  the condition is less than the "Very Good" they stated. 
  
 I plan on using the PHA-1A with an iPhone 6 and my new MacBook 12" with the necessary USB-C to USB-A adaptor. I fly quite a bit and need the extra punch to improve my music on the airplanes.
  
 - KeithHat


----------



## ruthieandjohn

keithhat said:


> Thank you for the great review. I have been going in circles trying to decide between the Oppo or the Sony PHA-1A. I finally placed an order with Amazon for an Open Box PHA-1A priced at 35% off or $193.16 US with a 30 day return policy.  Much better than the regular $298 price. (they have some left at this price if anyone is interested). Amazon said only the packaging was damaged, but I can return if  the condition is less than the "Very Good" they stated.
> 
> I plan on using the PHA-1A with an iPhone 6 and my new MacBook 12" with the necessary USB-C to USB-A adaptor. I fly quite a bit and need the extra punch to improve my music on the airplanes.
> 
> - KeithHat


 

 PHA-1A is wonderful... good choice!


----------



## ahtiang

I just got myself the PHA-1A to pair with my A15 and it really add more punch in bass and clarity at high note. The size is just nice to pair with the A-series with the 2 rubber band which comes together with it. Those having A15 or A17, I would recommend to get this to add more dynamics to your music enjoyment without burning a hole in your bank account. Btw, I'm using the XBA-A3 with the above setup.
  
 Just sharing my 2 cents and personal experience when pairing both of them together.


----------



## Mmet

ahtiang said:


> I just got myself the PHA-1A to pair with my A15 and it really add more punch in bass and clarity at high note. The size is just nice to pair with the A-series with the 2 rubber band which comes together with it. Those having A15 or A17, I would recommend to get this to add more dynamics to your music enjoyment without burning a hole in your bank account. Btw, I'm using the XBA-A3 with the above setup.
> 
> Just sharing my 2 cents and personal experience when pairing both of them together.


 

 you have a great sony setup ... cheers


----------



## atang8008

I went through this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the great info. I like to know has anyone use the Sony 1A with other Android phone such as Samsung or LG? Would the charge port on the phone be able to output digital signal to the 1A? Thanks for your help, as I am about to order the amp.


----------



## ahtiang

atang8008 said:


> I went through this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the great info. I like to know has anyone use the Sony 1A with other Android phone such as Samsung or LG? Would the charge port on the phone be able to output digital signal to the 1A? Thanks for your help, as I am about to order the amp.


 
 I've tried it on my Moto G and it works by connecting the micro USB of the phone to the input of the PHA-1A. Audio will then be channel into the PHA-1A and output via the 3.5mm audio output. However because my Moto G is a low end phone, I do not feel the same audio output gain or quality. My primary phone is a Lumia and not supported though, therefore cannot confirm on the high-end Android phones. I can try with my friends phone later next week.


----------



## owek123

atang8008 said:


> I went through this thread and just want to thank everyone for all the great info. I like to know has anyone use the Sony 1A with other Android phone such as Samsung or LG? Would the charge port on the phone be able to output digital signal to the 1A? Thanks for your help, as I am about to order the amp.


i no longer own android phones but have a Sony NWZX1 as my only android device at the moment and i think as long as your device supports USB OTG then you can connect it to the Sony PHA-1A, some devices might need USB OTG adapter/cable..


----------



## atang8008

Thanks guys for the input. I will go to the shop and give it a try today. Thanks!


----------



## ahtiang

So I did retry on my Moto G with downloads from Spotify Premium.. the sound quality does improve significantly though... perhaps initially I was just testing on some low sample rate MP3 earlier.. But can't beat the A15


----------



## nobody7284

Hi All,
  
 I find that bass is very light not boomy type , is it normal? but if i jus hook up Shure SE535 iem with Sony NWZ-A15 only it bassy.
  
 Weird...I doubt is faulty? lol
  
 Cheers
 Nobody


----------



## Mmet

nobody7284 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I find that bass is very light not boomy type , is it normal? but if i jus hook up Shure SE535 iem with Sony NWZ-A15 only it bassy.
> 
> ...


 

 don't know but may be need burning in ?


----------



## nobody7284

Hopefully.....


----------



## gerelmx1986

nobody7284 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I find that bass is very light not boomy type , is it normal? but if i jus hook up Shure SE535 iem with Sony NWZ-A15 only it bassy.
> 
> ...


 

 for me the bass is just fine, i don't like boomy bass


----------



## climacus

Check to make sure the silicone tip isn't cracking.  When they start to go you lose a lot of bass.
  
 I did have a similar problem using the SE-535 on the PHA-3.  There was no bass and it just sounded terrible overall.  Ended up getting rid of the Shure.


----------



## nobody7284

Hi climacus,

Mine all were new set. But yesterday i audit quite awhile ard 1st hr bass start to coming in so presume it need time to warm up... butnot those boomy bass but is much better than the 1st 5min of listening. Let see how it goes...

Cheers


----------



## Fizzunk

I've always been on the fence about picking up a PHA because I read that if you're using it through a computer it can't charge power at the same time. 

 Is this still the case with the PHA-1A?


----------



## chenyeewei

Hi guys, I have read through all the posts in this thread but curious to find out how this PHA-1A pairs with UE Triple Fi.
  
 Interested to order one and just want to know the SQ by pairing this with Triple Fi.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## alert426

Good design. Good sound


----------



## Mmet

any body tried zx-1/2 and compared it to the PHA-1a yet ?


----------



## Kennyli60

Can anyone detail the differences, from user stand point, in audio quality between Sony PHA-1 and PHA-3?  Notice the huge price differences, $300 vs. $900, is it even worth the money to buy a PHA-3 model?


----------



## rfan8312

I did just order the PHA 1A today at local headphone and audio store.

This will be my first headphone amp (besides the one integrated into my PSB M4U2).

I purchased the Grado 225 today as well. Also auditioned the NAD VISO HP50 and Audioquest Nighthawks, neither of which were my cup of tea.

The piece of gear that left the greatestvimpression on me today though was the Sony MDR-1A headphone.

The sound is so rich and luscious and is coupled with the sensation of almost not even feeling the gear on your head because it is light as a feather and extremely comfortable.

Can anyone comment the synergy of the MDR-1A and any Sony DAC/Amp? Thanks.


----------



## gerelmx1986

rfan8312 said:


> I did just order the PHA 1A today at local headphone and audio store.
> 
> This will be my first headphone amp (besides the one integrated into my PSB M4U2).
> 
> ...


 

 mm difficult to say but as since both are sony they must have good sinergy then


----------



## Mmet

gerelmx1986 said:


> mm difficult to say but as since both are sony they must have good sinergy then



Yep .. Specially that Sony themselves recommended that compo together


----------



## rfan8312

Thanks for the reply guys. I was so impressed with the MDR-1A unamped just straight out my Galaxy s4 listening to purchased songs from my Google Play Music library.

And since I've ordered the PHA-1A, I'm already looking forward to hearing how the MDR-1A, which was available for audition at the store from which I ordered the amp, will sound together.

Amazing, I'd bet.


----------



## ahtiang

That's a very interesting result you have there with the S4. I tried Galaxy S5 or even S6 with my XBA-A3 on Spotify Premium but the sound is erm.. just ok and feels like just not enough oomph to drive out the sound... (personal feel)
  
 You should be getting a huge boost from the PHA-1A on your MDR-1A as mine on the S5 and S6 combo with the XBA-A3.


----------



## Kennyli60

I received an earphone and portable amp from friend for trying out, this is a new brand "Acoustune" designed in Japan.  The earphone (Accoustune HS1001) itself is already very impressive, it turns the audio output from a cheap smartphone (USD$130 without contract) into a new listening experience.  Simply put, I felt like I am sitting on the front row of a live concert even with music from this cheap smartphone.  Of course, higher end smartphones do give better audio performance.  The interesting part is that I never used that cheap smartphone for music listening, it was my cell phone when I travel to China.  (I do not want Chinese spyware in my regular smartphone, so I bought a cheap one for communications there with local SIM card in it.)  I tried hooking up the portable amp (Acoustune AS1001) to the HS1001 earphone to see the difference with and without the portable amp, I can tell the difference but not by much.  I showed the pair to a friend but he insists the music is MUCH better with both setup, meaning the portable amp does elevate the audio output to a MUCH better level!
  
 So here is my question,
  
 - while the Acoutune HS1001 earphone emphasizes on expanding the frequency range (more than the expansion of frequency response) to achieve wider sound field -
  
 would the adding of a portable acoustic amp be just double up the effort?  or it actually does enrich the sound beyond raising the base dB level?


----------



## Kennyli60

The price of a new brand, Acoustune, portable amp (model AS1001) is also in that USD$300 price range!  This one is from a Japanese company.  Perhaps, these companies have all decided $299 is the right price to sell this new product.


----------



## ABCME

Is there any one who has experience with iPhone 6 + Sony PHA-1A + Sony XBA-A3 blend?
 Is the Wolfson 8740 DAC that embedded in the Sony PHA-1A increase digital output sound quality of iPhone 6?
 Excuse me for my bad english...


----------



## rfan8312

Hi I just bought this amp it sounds amazing on my gf's iPad.

Although I had expected to use it with my android smartphone for daily use.

I did a lot of research to make sure it wasn't iPod, iPad, PC, and Xperia compatible only.

Many sites I checked said it can be used with many mobile devices.

I had read that I may need an OTG USB in order to get a link going with the android, but an OTG doesn't seem to be the answer.

Does anyone know if a micro USB to micro USB cable could be the solution?



Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfan8312

Sorry for double post. I did discover that with the cables included in the Sony PHA-1A box you can in fact easily connect to a very limited amount of android based phones.

HTC One X
GALAXY Note 2 - Note 5
Galaxy Premier i9260
GALAXY S4
GALAXY S5
Galaxy SIII

https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/support-info.pl?info_id=1572&mdl=PHA3

The info in this link is regarding the PHA3. But after reading this PDF I realized I had been trying to connect the PHA-1A to my LG Tribute phone and the devices did not recognize each other.

As soon as I plugged the supplied dual micro USB plug from the amp into my Galaxy S4 the sound came from the amp into the headphones and sounds great.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rgr555

i would also like to know how well of an improvement the PHA-1A gives the MDR-1A with the SONY A17 walkman.
  
 I already have the A17 and MDR-1A (being shipped now) and am already thinking of getting the PHA-1A. IS it worth $300?!


----------



## gerelmx1986

rgr555 said:


> i would also like to know how well of an improvement the PHA-1A gives the MDR-1A with the SONY A17 walkman.
> 
> I already have the A17 and MDR-1A (being shipped now) and am already thinking of getting the PHA-1A. IS it worth $300?!


 
 i Own previous model MDR-1R, and they sounded too mid-oriented on the A17, added an Oppo HA-2 amp and problem solved, very neutral phones, but also they took a great deal of time to burn-in


----------



## rgr555

is the oppo ha-2 better ?
  
 i would like to keep all SONY if possible...unless oppo is a much better product for the same price


----------



## gerelmx1986

rgr555 said:


> is the oppo ha-2 better ?
> 
> i would like to keep all SONY if possible...unless oppo is a much better product for the same price


 

 If you want warm DAC like wolfson used in the PHA-1A go for it, maybe going all sony is a better synergy. But i chose Oppo because it includes analogue input, PHA-1A only has digital input​


----------



## maxli86

It's a difficult choice between PHA-3 and PHA-1a for my Sony MDR-1a.
 In the end I chose PHA-1a which power my Sony MDR-1a decently.
 However I am using the older Sony Walkman F887 which seems have
 battery drainage problem.
 Worse than my previous amp PHA-2 which last much longer
 so guess for the meantime I may have to switch to my Xperia Z2 for music with the PHA-1a.  
 Until my Walkman A26 arrives than I will switch back.
 One thing I do notice that PHA-1a seems like feeding battery from source
 device.
 If your source device like my Xperia Z2 which have a much fatter battery,
 not only it sound better but battery drain doesn't seem that quick.
 My Walkman F887 have a weaker battery so the drainage is very quick.
 Despite the muscular sound with excellent soundstage, the only thing I
 want to complain is the Xperia Digital cable is simply useless!
 It's so short that I got problem connecting to both my Z2 phone and tablet.
 Z2 phone it's so short that amp placement is so hard whereas my Z2 tablet
 I have problem holding my device!
 Seriously Sony please look into longer cable for xperia but for the time being.
 I be using OTG cable with the supplied cable for the time being.
 I'm also looking for suitable casing for my setup.
 In the future, when I got the chance it's time to play with PHA-3
 as I still got other projects in mind.


----------



## Raptor34

A technical question.   I got my pha-1a last week and right away I noticed that the volume knob after the green on/off/battery light flashes and remains on,  the travel it takes to get any sound is almost a third of the total rotation travel!   This can't be normal is it?  Let it be said, once past this point, the volume increases rapidly as the knob is moved to the end of it's travel.   No complaints otherwise but this is a little troubling for me.   Anyone have this issue or am I being anal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks
 Raptor


----------



## Rempit

Just to be sure. I have Sony NWZ A 15, Fiio E11, Sony XBA A-2. If I upgrade my amplfier to DAC + Amp, Sony PHA - 1A, would there any improvement from current setup? If there are, by how much?


----------



## Krutsch

raptor34 said:


> A technical question.   I got my pha-1a last week and right away I noticed that the volume knob after the green on/off/battery light flashes and remains on,  the travel it takes to get any sound is almost a third of the total rotation travel!   This can't be normal is it?  Let it be said, once past this point, the volume increases rapidly as the knob is moved to the end of it's travel.   No complaints otherwise but this is a little troubling for me.   Anyone have this issue or am I being anal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've noticed this, as well; especially with high impedance cans (HD-650), as opposed to my IEMs (Shure SE-420).


----------



## YamaVega

fizzunk said:


> I've always been on the fence about picking up a PHA because I read that if you're using it through a computer it can't charge power at the same time.
> 
> 
> Is this still the case with the PHA-1A?




Sadly, pha-1a has a different port to charge it, and it must be turned off to charge


----------



## YamaVega

Christmas came early, and I've been a good boy!


----------



## gcsgc

redjohn456 said:


> If this is apple certified and can bypass iPod DAC, I am gonna get this as my first portable amp :3  and will have to buy an iPod as well lol


 
 Hi, i am exactly looking for the same reason (a portable iPod DAC). Did u buy this and if so, is it worth it? Thanks


----------



## gcsgc

fijaas said:


> I received my Sony PHA-1A today. To me it lacks bass and I had no choice but to EQ my iPod Classic... Mind you I'm coming from a JDS Labs C5 with hardware bass built in. My classic sounds darn good, I'm impressed. I also tried Spotify and Amazon Prime Music app on my iPhone 6 and was blown away with the improvement. This little dac and amp works really well with iems, cannot wait to try out my Beyerydinamic DT-770 250 ohms with it. I'm happy so far.
> 
> Also, one problem. I thought that when you connect a dac to an iPod Classic it's volume control is disable. I can still turn up and down the volume by click wheel.


 
  
 Hi, i am eyeing on this to pair up with iPod 5th Gen and Westone W50 (Output Impedence 25 ohms). I read somewhere in this thread that the PHA-1A's impedence is 10 ohms which is not good for low impedence IEMs. So, do you think if I use my W50 with iPod/iPhone, this sony dac amp is not good? Help pls. thanks


----------



## FiJAAS

gcsgc said:


> Hi, i am eyeing on this to pair up with iPod 5th Gen and Westone W50 (Output Impedence 25 ohms). I read somewhere in this thread that the PHA-1A's impedence is 10 ohms which is not good for low impedence IEMs. So, do you think if I use my W50 with iPod/iPhone, this sony dac amp is not good? Help pls. thanks




Sorry, I cannot answer. I returned the PHA-1A due to its brightness and lack of bass options.


----------



## Krutsch

yamavega said:


> Sadly, pha-1a has a different port to charge it, and it must be turned off to charge


 

 I don't think that is true - I can connect my Mac to the micro USB port, as well as a 5v USB charger (e.g. iPad charger) to the 5v input port *and both play music and charge the battery.*
  
 The light is green, during playback, so it might look like it's not charging, but when I stop playback, disconnect the audio USB and turn off the volume, the red light goes off (which means it's fully charged).


----------



## YamaVega

krutsch said:


> I don't think that is true - I can connect my Mac to the micro USB port, as well as a 5v USB charger (e.g. iPad charger) to the 5v input port *and both play music and charge the battery.*
> 
> The light is green, during playback, so it might look like it's not charging, but when I stop playback, disconnect the audio USB and turn off the volume, the red light goes off (which means it's fully charged).




I guess so. Tried it as well, seems to be charging while being used. Damn manual is misleading


----------



## Krutsch

yamavega said:


> I guess so. Tried it as well, seems to be charging while being used. *Damn manual is misleading*


 
  
 To that point, we agree. I spent wasted a bunch of time Google'ing to and couldn't determine one way or another, so I just ran a test.


----------



## sechsterangriff

I'm inclined to say it depends on how you're charging it. A PC USB connection doesn't provide enough power do charge it while using it. However, if you use an AC adapter (from a camera or a smartphone) it will not only charge the PHA-1A but also a Walkman (ex: NWZ-A17/A20) connected to it.


----------



## ahtiang

I confirmed that when using AC direct charging to the PHA-1A, it charges both and I can use it while charging both of them at the same time


----------



## ahtiang

raptor34 said:


> A technical question.   I got my pha-1a last week and right away I noticed that the volume knob after the green on/off/battery light flashes and remains on,  the travel it takes to get any sound is almost a third of the total rotation travel!   This can't be normal is it?  Let it be said, once past this point, the volume increases rapidly as the knob is moved to the end of it's travel.   No complaints otherwise but this is a little troubling for me.   Anyone have this issue or am I being anal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Perhaps the 'GAIN' on High helps? or is already on the High settings


----------



## Raptor34

ahtiang said:


> Perhaps the 'GAIN' on High helps? or is already on the High settings


 

 Nope, it did it on both settings.   I did return it for that reason and decided to get another brand amp.


----------



## YamaVega

I find the amp in the PHA-1A quite weak.  I havent tried high impedance cans on this one, but trying out the H#400S requires the volume knob past 2:00.  Yet again, manual is misleading of impedance: 8-600ohms, but it does admit in the specs that it has poor volting.  PHA-1A does not have line out, so I think we will be forced to double-amping... Ugh!  Anyone tried connecting another amp to the PHA-1A?  I think its not driving my D2000 to full potential


----------



## gavinfabl

I've been trying this with my iPhone 6S Plus as the source. I get static every now and then with the music. Not sure how to get rid of it. Like odd clicks. 

I've tried a number of headphones but without a doubt the audio Technica m50x sound really excellent . I also have the Chord Mojo which is better. Except having MFI is very convenient with the pha-1a. 

I have tried 3 different lighting cables to get rid of the noise as well.


----------



## FiJAAS

nadjau said:


> Forum newbie here, but I've been visiting off and on for years, normally when considering a purchase.
> 
> *A review of the PHA-1A*
> 
> ...




After the run in, did the brightness eventually die down?


----------



## Dana Reed

OK, I bit the bullet and bought a PHA-1A to use on my various portable and semi portable devices (iPod Touch 1G and 5G, iPhone 4S and 5S, iPod Classic 6.5G and 7G, Macbook Air)  Looks like I can't post photos (yet) as a newbie, but it successfully connected with digital cable to all these devices and am able to play HiRes files (96kHz 24 bit are the highest I have) with iOS devices on recent OS (using the Onkyo HF Player), or from the laptop using iTunes.
  
 The only problem I've had thus far is an audible clicking sound that comes in a random points and is audible during quiet musical passages on the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB).  I have listened to the same tracks (various tracks from Neil Young Harvest and Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti) on each device and in formats ranging from 160 kbps mp3, 256 kbps aac, 44.1/16 ALAC, 96/24 ALAC, 192/24 FLAC, and the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB) is the only one to have these artifacts, and they only occur when passing digital (44.1/16 or 256kbps aac) to the DAC/Amp of the PHA-1A.  I don't hear them either through any direct headphone ports  or via the PHA-1A on any device other than the 120GB iPod Classic.
  
 I plan to have my wife bring home her 160 GB (7G) iPod Classic to see if that has the same issue.  If not, then I'll switch with her, since each of us have the full contents of our ~105 GB (largely 256 kbps aac) library.  If the artifacts disappear on this last released Classic, then I'll just chalk it up to some weirdness, but if this device also has the same artifacts, I'll be disappointed since both of these iPod Classic models are supported according to Sony's docs, and I'll be left only with devices that are large (laptop) or don't hold all of my music (iPhone)
 Here's a pic of the device attached to a 4S, using the same cable used with the iPod Classic.  No audio aritifact on the 4S, but definitely heard (a low click) in random places on the Classic 6.5G
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206481016836771&l=7abc2e936a


----------



## YamaVega

That don't look like an iPod classic in the pic, more like ipod touch. Stacks well though, both have same width. What headphones do you use with them?

With dacs, I noticed that each source will sound different, methinks every device has different emissions via USB/line out


----------



## ruthieandjohn

yamavega said:


> That don't look like an iPod classic in the pic, more like ipod touch. Stacks well though, both have same width. What headphones do you use with them?
> 
> With dacs, I noticed that each source will sound different, methinks every device has different emissions via USB/line out



Those are Grado headphones of recent (-i or -e) vintage. I can tell from the plug!


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> The only problem I've had thus far is an audible clicking sound that comes in a random points and is audible during quiet musical passages on the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB).  I have listened to the same tracks (various tracks from Neil Young Harvest and Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti) on each device and in formats ranging from 160 kbps mp3, 256 kbps aac, 44.1/16 ALAC, 96/24 ALAC, 192/24 FLAC, and the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB) is the only one to have these artifacts, and they only occur when passing digital (44.1/16 or 256kbps aac) to the DAC/Amp of the PHA-1A.  I don't hear them either through any direct headphone ports  or via the PHA-1A on any device other than the 120GB iPod Classic.


 
 FWIW, I use mine with an older iPod Touch (30 pin connector, but am not sure of the exact version), a Sony Walkman (NWZ-A17) and a MacBook Retina. I've never heard so much as a tick or pop or any artifact, so I am guessing you are experiencing drop-outs from the device (just my guess).


----------



## Krutsch

Ordering replacement cables for the PHA-1A?
  
 I've been searching the web and I really can't find any place to order replacement cables, like the short Walkman to PHA-1A cable?
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Dana Reed

Yeah, they are SR325e.  My favorite headphones.


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> FWIW, I use mine with an older iPod Touch (30 pin connector, but am not sure of the exact version), a Sony Walkman (NWZ-A17) and a MacBook Retina. I've never heard so much as a tick or pop or any artifact, so I am guessing you are experiencing drop-outs from the device (just my guess).


 

 Hopefully with the 7G Classic it won't happen.  The 6.5G is supported and it works, just the clicking...  The clicks don't happen through the built-in headphone port, just with the DAC


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> Hopefully with the 7G Classic it won't happen.  The 6.5G is supported and it works, just the clicking...  T*he clicks don't happen through the built-in headphone port, just with the DAC*


 
  
 I don't know what that means, since the PHA-1A has headphone out as its sole output.


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> I don't know what that means, since the PHA-1A has headphone out as its sole output.


 

 I mean if I just use the iPod Classic w/o the PHA-1A at all, then no artifact sounds.


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> FWIW, I use mine with an older iPod Touch (30 pin connector, but am not sure of the exact version), a Sony Walkman (NWZ-A17) and a MacBook Retina. I've never heard so much as a tick or pop or any artifact, so I am guessing you are experiencing drop-outs from the device (just my guess).


 

 Can you say whether your iPod Classic is 120 or 160 GB?  That should indicate whether it is the same as mine (120) or the slightly newer model (160) which was the last version released.


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> Can you say whether your iPod Classic is 120 or 160 GB?  That should indicate whether it is the same as mine (120) or the slightly newer model (160) which was the last version released.


 

 My iPod Classic is a 5.5 version with an 80GB drives, which isn't supported at all with digital out. My older iPod Touch is good to go.


----------



## gavinfabl

dana reed said:


> OK, I bit the bullet and bought a PHA-1A to use on my various portable and semi portable devices (iPod Touch 1G and 5G, iPhone 4S and 5S, iPod Classic 6.5G and 7G, Macbook Air)  Looks like I can't post photos (yet) as a newbie, but it successfully connected with digital cable to all these devices and am able to play HiRes files (96kHz 24 bit are the highest I have) with iOS devices on recent OS (using the Onkyo HF Player), or from the laptop using iTunes.
> 
> The only problem I've had thus far is an audible clicking sound that comes in a random points and is audible during quiet musical passages on the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB).  I have listened to the same tracks (various tracks from Neil Young Harvest and Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti) on each device and in formats ranging from 160 kbps mp3, 256 kbps aac, 44.1/16 ALAC, 96/24 ALAC, 192/24 FLAC, and the iPod Classic 6.5G (120 GB) is the only one to have these artifacts, and they only occur when passing digital (44.1/16 or 256kbps aac) to the DAC/Amp of the PHA-1A.  I don't hear them either through any direct headphone ports  or via the PHA-1A on any device other than the 120GB iPod Classic.
> 
> ...




I can't stand the audible clicks. I really love the design and sound of this DAC, but its no good if the music gets ruined with audible clicks....


----------



## YamaVega

I get audible clicks too, but only when just starting up and thru my smartphone. Do you get the clicks with other sources?


----------



## Dana Reed

gavinfabl said:


> I can't stand the audible clicks. I really love the design and sound of this DAC, but its no good if the music gets ruined with audible clicks....


 

 What source are you using where you get the audible clicks?  I can only hear them when using the iPod Classic.  I have also listened for them on my MacBook Air, iPhone 5S, iPhone 4S, and iPod Touch 1G.  No clicks there.  Just that the iPod Classic was the one I was planning to use the most since it is the highest capacity and battery life.


----------



## gavinfabl

dana reed said:


> What source are you using where you get the audible clicks?  I can only hear them when using the iPod Classic.  I have also listened for them on my MacBook Air, iPhone 5S, iPhone 4S, and iPod Touch 1G.  No clicks there.  Just that the iPod Classic was the one I was planning to use the most since it is the highest capacity and battery life.




I was using my iPhone 6S Plus. I just initiated a return today as the clicks were too annoying. I did try using a different lightning cable and it made no difference. I also use Onkyo HF Player but that made no difference. 

It's a real shame as I liked the look and the sound.


----------



## FiJAAS

When I had the PHA-1A I did also hear "clicks" with my iPod Classic 7G.


----------



## Dana Reed

Revisiting this audible click issue further now, listening to more stuff on the 4S, and now hearing the same issues that appear on the iPod classic.  But I was using the same short USB-30pin cable for each.  Now I switched to the standard long cable that came with the phone and I don't hear the issue.
  
 I wouldn't have thought the digital cable would have caused this....Perhaps I have to go all out and get one of these for my short cable...
 http://www.amazon.com/7Nclass-30pin-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AT5AHOK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Dana Reed

I've been listening to this DAC/Amp on my MB Air all night and it is just sounding great and there are none of the artifacts I'm hearing with the two devices using the 30-pin dock cable.  I'm wondering if for portable I should just go with the A17 walkman strapped to this amp, since the only negative to that player seems to be the power output for headphones.


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> I've been listening to this DAC/Amp on my MB Air all night and it is just sounding great and there are none of the artifacts I'm hearing with the two devices using the 30-pin dock cable.  I'm wondering if for portable I should just go with the A17 walkman strapped to this amp, since the only negative to that player seems to be the power output for headphones.


 

 That's exactly the combo I use and it's great. If you pair an A17 with the PHA-1A, using the supplied short digital Walkman cable, the headphone power output is the PHA-1A, not the A17. Additionally, if you connect a micro USB cable to the charging port on the PHA-1A, it charges both devices (Walkman and DAC/amp) at the same time, even while playing.


----------



## georgelai57

krutsch said:


> Additionally, if you connect a micro USB cable to the charging port on the PHA-1A, it charges both devices (Walkman and DAC/amp) at the same time, even while playing.



That's great to hear. One of the drawbacks of connecting the A15 digitally was that the battery life plummets like crazy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I think you have invented a new headphone test for me to conduct on my DOZENS of headphones! How well does it do porn? (Oh Babeeee..)


----------



## EdenElectronics

-


----------



## balleklorin

Sony PHA-1A with Sony Xperia Z5, Sony MDR-Z7 and Sony MUC-B12SM1 engineered with Kimber Kable. Great sounding and nice looking combo!


----------



## sechsterangriff

krutsch said:


> Ordering replacement cables for the PHA-1A?
> 
> I've been searching the web and I really can't find any place to order replacement cables, like the short Walkman to PHA-1A cable?
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
  
 You can always try and go to an official repair center and see if they can order the parts for you. Otherwise, there's an official micro usb b to Walkman port adapter that you can easily find on ebay.


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> That's exactly the combo I use and it's great. If you pair an A17 with the PHA-1A, using the supplied short digital Walkman cable, the headphone power output is the PHA-1A, not the A17. Additionally, if you connect a micro USB cable to the charging port on the PHA-1A, it charges both devices (Walkman and DAC/amp) at the same time, even while playing.


 
 Well, I opened the wallet today and got the A17 and also a pair of MDR-1A headphones, since I liked how they sound and sometimes using the SR325e is not practical if I'm trying not to bother other people nearby.  I'll report back on the all Sony Player/DAC/Amp/Phones combo in comparison to the Grado and others once it's charged up.
  
 I will note that transfer of media to the A17 via Media Go is waaay slower than an equivalent transfer to any of my iOS devices via iTunes. But hey, once I get the whole library over there, it's only down to transferring new stuff, so not too big a deal.


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> Well, I opened the wallet today and got the A17 and also a pair of MDR-1A headphones, since I liked how they sound and sometimes using the SR325e is not practical if I'm trying not to bother other people nearby.  I'll report back on the all Sony Player/DAC/Amp/Phones combo in comparison to the Grado and others once it's charged up.
> 
> I will note that transfer of media to the A17 via Media Go is waaay slower than an equivalent transfer to any of my iOS devices via iTunes. But hey, once I get the whole library over there, it's only down to transferring new stuff, so not too big a deal.


 
  
 I've noticed this, as well. I think the Walkman USB port is USB 2.0, which slows things down. That and I am copying over lossless and high-res files, so it's a lot of data.


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> I've noticed this, as well. I think the Walkman USB port is USB 2.0, which slows things down. That and I am copying over lossless and high-res files, so it's a lot of data.


 
 So probably for copying my whole lossy library to a 128 GB uSD, it would be best to side-load it via a card reader, then use the internal memory for other "stuff"


----------



## Krutsch

dana reed said:


> So probably for copying my whole lossy library to a 128 GB uSD, it would be best to side-load it via a card reader, then use the internal memory for other "stuff"


 
  
 That's what I do (side load on a micro SD card). I am impressed that I can use exFat formatted SD cards with the Walkman.
  
 If you are on a Mac, look into something called "M3Unify" from Doug Scripts dot com. M3Unify lets you drag/drop any iTunes playlist and it creates a properly formatted .m3u playlist and copies the tracks into an external folder (even with the option to transcode to MP3 or AAC, if you'd like). I do this and export to folder on my hard drive and then sync to the player using GoodSync (which only copies the changes).


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> That's what I do (side load on a micro SD card). I am impressed that I can use exFat formatted SD cards with the Walkman.
> 
> If you are on a Mac, look into something called "M3Unify" from Doug Scripts dot com. M3Unify lets you drag/drop any iTunes playlist and it creates a properly formatted .m3u playlist and copies the tracks into an external folder (even with the option to transcode to MP3 or AAC, if you'd like). I do this and export to folder on my hard drive and then sync to the player using GoodSync (which only copies the changes).


 
 Thanks for the ideas.  Definitely on all Mac at home, and will be my first non-apple music player since the Rio player with the "128 MB!" smart card slot from ~2001.  The only name I remember for that one was "False-iPod"


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> That's what I do (side load on a micro SD card). I am impressed that I can use exFat formatted SD cards with the Walkman.
> 
> If you are on a Mac, look into something called "M3Unify" from Doug Scripts dot com. M3Unify lets you drag/drop any iTunes playlist and it creates a properly formatted .m3u playlist and copies the tracks into an external folder (even with the option to transcode to MP3 or AAC, if you'd like). I do this and export to folder on my hard drive and then sync to the player using GoodSync (which only copies the changes).



Listening to a selection on internal memory while waiting for ~110GB to copy to my card. Nice thing about the amp is that the sound is great and consistent regardless of the source device. Except here I'm not getting the clicks I hear on the iPod.


----------



## Krutsch

Nice... It's definitely a fantastic pairing. What are you using for 'phones?


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> Nice... It's definitely a fantastic pairing. What are you using for 'phones?


 

 I'm using the Grado SR325e with them right now.  Will be doing some comparisons with the MDR-1a I also bought today.  
  
 At this point, I only have 2 albums in hires, Physical Graffiti in 96/24 and Harvest in 192/24.  Nothing I've listened to these on so far (up to Grados on my MB Air with the PHA-1A) has revealed a difference to my ears between these hires files and the same files encoded down to 256 AAC.  
  
 Maybe just too many loud concerts over the years, but I can definitely tell the difference between with and without the PHA-1A amp for any of these sources.  Which I guess for me is good, since I can listen to my whole collection on the A17 in as high a quality as I can detect...


----------



## YamaVega

Does the PHA-1A have selected synergy with some devices, like A10 series?  Doesnt the PHA-1A sound the same with any other devices?


----------



## sechsterangriff

yamavega said:


> Does the PHA-1A have selected synergy with some devices, like A10 series?  Doesnt the PHA-1A sound the same with any other devices?


 

 The PHA-1A is a digital only DAC, so it should sound the same regardless of the device it's paired with. If it doesn't, the problem is either with the source device or faulty cable.
 As far as I know the only synergy it has is with the A series and other Sony devices in that an AC adapter charges both the PHA-1A and the player.


dana reed said:


> I'm using the Grado SR325e with them right now.  Will be doing some comparisons with the MDR-1a I also bought today.
> 
> At this point, I only have 2 albums in hires, Physical Graffiti in 96/24 and Harvest in 192/24.  Nothing I've listened to these on so far (up to Grados on my MB Air with the PHA-1A) has revealed a difference to my ears between these hires files and the same files encoded down to 256 AAC.
> 
> Maybe just too many loud concerts over the years, but I can definitely tell the difference between with and without the PHA-1A amp for any of these sources.  Which I guess for me is good, since I can listen to my whole collection on the A17 in as high a quality as I can detect...


 
 In theory, you need headphones that also have a bigger frequency response to to fully appreciate the (also increased frequency) hi-res music files. That's what the MDR-1a are there for 
 Anyway, I probably don't need to tell you about the whole "hi-res" debate going on so you should definitely keep your expectations in check.


----------



## Dana Reed

sechsterangriff said:


> In theory, you need headphones that also have a bigger frequency response to to fully appreciate the (also increased frequency) hi-res music files. That's what the MDR-1a are there for
> Anyway, I probably don't need to tell you about the whole "hi-res" debate going on so you should definitely keep your expectations in check.


 
  
 Yeah, so far with my ears, still no difference with the MDR-1a or the SR325e between 256AAC, 44/16 ALAC, or 192/24 FLAC of the same songs.  I do, however like the remastered Physical Graffiti sound vs what is on my CD from 1991.  I guess I get to keep rocking until my ears fall off, and won't worry about re-ripping all my CDs lossless or buying a bunch of huge files.
  
 And FWIW, I prefer the sound from the open-backed SR325e to the MDR-1a.  I hope I never try a pair of GS1000 and like them so much I have to get them...


----------



## yaw2

can sony xperia z5 connect sony pha 1a? thx..


----------



## Dana Reed

krutsch said:


> That's what I do (side load on a micro SD card). I am impressed that I can use exFat formatted SD cards with the Walkman.
> 
> If you are on a Mac, look into something called "M3Unify" from Doug Scripts dot com. M3Unify lets you drag/drop any iTunes playlist and it creates a properly formatted .m3u playlist and copies the tracks into an external folder (even with the option to transcode to MP3 or AAC, if you'd like). I do this and export to folder on my hard drive and then sync to the player using GoodSync (which only copies the changes).


 

 I came up with a different way of dealing with iTunes playlists when I am always keeping my whole library on the A17:
 1. I copy the whole /iTunes Media/Music folder to the SD card of the A17 (whether it's in the player or not it doesn't matter.  it copies faster in a card reader, but that only matters on the first copy)
 2. I use Carbon Copy Cloner (CCC) to keep any changes between the "Music" folder and the A17 up to date, w/o having to copy the whole 110 GB each time
 3. To make playlists that the A17 will recognize, I first export the playlist from iTunes in the m3u8 format (the regular m3u export chokes on some characters, like the ü in Hüsker Dü
 4. Then I use a grep-style search and replace to edit the exported file.  Basically removing all the # lines that iTunes adds that the A17 doesn't need, getting rid of the absolute path stuff up to and including /iTunes Media/Music, and then flipping the "/" to "\"
 5. Then save the resulting file as .m3u instead of .m3u8, and put it in a "Playlists" folder in the /iTunes Media/Music folder prior to doing another sync with CCC.
  
 If you want to translate a whole bunch of playlists, you can export them all from iTunes and then use Text Factories in BBEdit, or TextWrangler (or just use Perl or other unix utilities) to translate the whole bunch as shown below:


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

So I've been given some money to spend by my better half and am curious about this amp. I have a Sony NW-A25 Walkman with MDR-100AAP headphones. I LOVE this combination. How significant an upgrade would adding this amp be? I don't get to upgrade much so this would probably be lasting me for years. Is it a significant upgrade, or am I better just spending $300 on music? All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Krutsch

daejeoncitizen said:


> So I've been given some money to spend by my better half and am curious about this amp. I have a Sony NW-A25 Walkman with MDR-100AAP headphones. I LOVE this combination. How significant an upgrade would adding this amp be? I don't get to upgrade much so this would probably be lasting me for years. Is it a significant upgrade, or am I better just spending $300 on music? All thoughts appreciated.


 

 I don't have your Sony headphones, but I do have the HD-598 in your signature. The PHA-1A really makes a difference with these cans.


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

krutsch said:


> I don't have your Sony headphones, but I do have the HD-598 in your signature. The PHA-1A really makes a difference with these cans.


 

 Thanks for the response. I'm really torn on whether to go for it or not. If the difference will be negligible then I'd obviously spend money on something else. If the difference is night and day then I'm all in.


----------



## Krutsch

daejeoncitizen said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm really torn on whether to go for it or not. If the difference will be negligible then I'd obviously spend money on something else. If the difference is night and day then I'm all in.


 

 None of this stuff is night-and-day... if you are happy with your A25 + 'phones combo, spend the money on music.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Perhaps tangential, but perhaps helpful.... I have the Sony PHA-1, and I cannot discern any improvement into any of my Grado headphones, including top of the line PS1000 and GH-1, when driven by an iPhone 5 or iPod Touch 5 or 6.


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

krutsch said:


> None of this stuff is night-and-day... if you are happy with your A25 + 'phones combo, spend the money on music.


 

 Exactly what I wanted to hear. Time to start saving for the PHA-3 and Z7


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> Perhaps tangential, but perhaps helpful.... I have the Sony PHA-1, and I cannot discern any improvement into any of my Grado headphones, including top of the line PS1000 and GH-1, when driven by an iPhone 5 or iPod Touch 5 or 6.


 
  
 Try the same experiment with your HD-800s.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krutsch said:


> Try the same experiment with your HD-800s.


 
 Oh, yes... I have.  *Here*.  I've compared the PHA-1 to several other amps on the HD 800.


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, yes... I have.  *Here*.  I've compared the PHA-1 to several other amps on the HD 800.


 
  
 Cool. I've seen that chart before.
  
 What I was really referring to was not hearing any difference between the PHA-1A and the headphone out with your iPhone with Grado cans. With higher impedance 'phones, I suspect you *would* hear a difference.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Right. I agree that for hard to drive headphones like the HD800, I would hear a difference. That was not one of the cases here but is certainly true. Thanks.


----------



## pinoyman

guys, may i know which sounds better?
 this sony amp dac or the OPPO HA-2?
 im using iphone 6 as source (playing mp3s only)


----------



## Dana Reed

pinoyman said:


> guys, may i know which sounds better?
> this sony amp dac or the OPPO HA-2?
> im using iphone 6 as source (playing mp3s only)


 

 I'm curious to know this as well, particularly as I'm unsatisfied with the performance of the PHA-1A with iOS devices, especially my 2 iPod Classics.  It seems that all Apple devices I plug in have these intermittent pops and clicks that are noticeable at high volume during quiet passages of music.  I even bought one of those expensive VentureCraft 30-pin iPod cables and still get the artifacts.
 I don't hear any of this when using the NWZA17 walkman with the amp, but the problem with that one is its apparent inability to play gapless albums of AAC format that either ripped to AAC or purchased in AAC from iTunes.  They suggest that I rip the CDs using MediaGo on a Windows machine I don't have, which is particularly hard if I purchased them digitally in the first place
  
 Still looking for that perfect DAC/Amp that works with my iPod classic and doesn't have artifacts.  So if the the HA-2 fits the bill, I'd buy one.


----------



## pinoyman

dana reed said:


> I'm curious to know this as well, particularly as I'm unsatisfied with the performance of the PHA-1A with iOS devices, especially my 2 iPod Classics.  It seems that all Apple devices I plug in have these intermittent pops and clicks that are noticeable at high volume during quiet passages of music.  I even bought one of those expensive VentureCraft 30-pin iPod cables and still get the artifacts.
> I don't hear any of this when using the NWZA17 walkman with the amp, but the problem with that one is its apparent inability to play gapless albums of AAC format that either ripped to AAC or purchased in AAC from iTunes.  They suggest that I rip the CDs using MediaGo on a Windows machine I don't have, which is particularly hard if I purchased them digitally in the first place
> 
> Still looking for that perfect DAC/Amp that works with my iPod classic and doesn't have artifacts.  So if the the HA-2 fits the bill, I'd buy one.


 

 hmmm.
 well, if thats the case, i think ill have to jump to the ha-2 this coming week since it is already a tried and tested amp dac for the ios devices.
 and it has many very good reviews.
  
 i tried the pha-3 by sony, and it sounds just a tad nicer than my headphone out (iphone 6).
 i do have an ak10 as my portable amp dac.
  
 *gears currently own: 
 dita truth, 
 heaven 7, 
 fibass


----------



## YamaVega

Looking forward to swap my pha1a with ha2 as well. Soundwise, I have no issues but praise for the Sony DAC, but no line out and low powered amp leads me to ha2


----------



## bkssed

Thinking of getting mdr 1a for this in future. But having read about impedance matching/damping factor around here, could anyone comment why sony has recommended a 24ohm headphone on a 10ohm amp?


----------



## shuto77

Hey, so how does this compare to the Oppo HA-2? Is it more powerful?


----------



## Dana Reed

shuto77 said:


> Hey, so how does this compare to the Oppo HA-2? Is it more powerful?


 

 Based on the specs, and how they wrote them, that's unclear to me.
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/headphone-amplifier-HA-2-Features.aspx
  
 http://www.sony-asia.com/local/product/pha-1a
  
 @ 300 Ohms, the sony spec sheet says 16.4+16.4 mW where Oppo says 30mW.  So not clear to me if that's 30mW per channel, or total. 
  
 Further, there is another sony document that has a different spec (26+26mW).  I assume that all these power numbers into some impedance are frequency dependent and I have no idea of there's some standard way that everyone agrees on to do it, or if they just pick whatever makes their specs look better
  
 http://www.sonypremiumhome.com/pdfs/PHA-1A_SpecSheet.pdf
  
 In any case, I just received my Oppo HA-2 in the mail today and it's charging right now.  I will compare them with my Sony MDR-1a  (26 Ohm), Grado SR80e and SR325e (32 Ohm) and will stop by my local shop where they have a pair of HD600, HD650, and HD800 for people to test.  
  
 If either of these amps blow me away when listening to the HD600 or HD650, I might buy one of them, but I'd be hard pressed to get the 800s.  
  
 For my birthday this year, I'll be getting a Schiit Stack which isn't mobile but should drive the bigger cans better, so then I'll start comparing GS1000, PS1000, and HD800...... and then my bank account will be empty.


----------



## Dana Reed

Well, it showed up and is charged. Will give a good listen with the phones I have and then will try them out with some hard to drive ones. Some people have reported they like the ha-2 with even the hd800s


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

dana reed said:


> Well, it showed up and is charged. Will give a good listen with the phones I have and then will try them out with some hard to drive ones. Some people have reported they like the ha-2 with even the hd800s


 

 Could you please also share your comparisons of Walkman->Headphone to Walkman->PHA1A->Headphones?


----------



## Dana Reed

daejeoncitizen said:


> Could you please also share your comparisons of Walkman->Headphone to Walkman->PHA1A->Headphones?


 
 Well, in brief, I'd say that with the MDR-1a, I can't tell much difference between A17->1a and A17->pha->1a.  The only think I'd say is that the bass may be a bit too much IMHO when using the PHA-1a and the MDR-1a
  
 On the other hand, with the SR325e, the amp makes all the difference and if I listen to any digital source with the PHA-1A and the SR325e it sounds great.  But the sound can be a bit thin and underpowered with the A17 direct to the grados.
  
 The jury's still out on the PHA-1A vs the HA-2 with the Grados.  The problem I had with the PHA-1A had nothing to do with sound quality, but rather to do with its lack of ability to play gapless albums with stuff I'd either purchases from iTunes or had matched to AAC 256 with iTunes Match.  The sound with the PHA-1A and SR325e is great if you can put up with that hitch between tracks.  
  
 I didn't like the PHA-1A with my iPod Classic 7G because I seemed to get random pops and clicks on quiet passages of music using that combo that didn't appear using either the A17-PHA1A combo or the iPod alone.  Seemed it was some digital error in the transfer to the DAC.  It didn't even go away when I bought the $120 VentureCraft cable between the iPod and PHA-1a.  Nice cable though...
  
 With the HA-2 and iPod, I don't get those same random clicks, so now my comparison is down to the A17-PHA1A and iPod-HA2.  Don't have a cable from the A17 to the HA-2
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YWEHSQY
  
 Maybe someday but probably not.  More likely to start chasing Sennheisers and even higher end Grados


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

dana reed said:


> Well, in brief, I'd say that with the MDR-1a, I can't tell much difference between A17->1a and A17->pha->1a.  The only think I'd say is that the bass may be a bit too much IMHO when using the PHA-1a and the MDR-1a
> 
> On the other hand, with the SR325e, the amp makes all the difference and if I listen to any digital source with the PHA-1A and the SR325e it sounds great.  But the sound can be a bit thin and underpowered with the A17 direct to the grados.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your observations. It seems from what you said that the PHA-1A wouldn't really benefit my setup. Saving money is always good!


----------



## bkssed

A comparison with ha2 in chinese: http://articles.imp3.net/67488.html
Pha 1a sounds soft but fuller perhaps due to high impedance. Good thing as I couldnt get used to the thin sounding fiio x3 so probably wouldnt have liked the sound of ha2 aswell. An improvement on my z3c as sound feels more complete and rigid with tighter deeper bass. Benefit not much noticeable in quick A-B but is there after longer listening.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

edited for clarity 





>


----------



## Dana Reed

peter hyatt said:


>


 
 https://sony.encompass.com/model/SONPHA1A/_/Accessories/Sony/PHA1A/PORTABLE_HEADPHONE_AMPLIFIER
  
 I ordered the flat rubber piece from there, but they have the bands for the PHA-1A there as well.


----------



## gerelmx1986

peter hyatt said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > The ha-2 is much tinner and also good, also feel heavy
> ...


 

 Are the original with the Oppo HA-2


----------



## lastethica

hi guys, anyone use this with iphone 6p? does pha-1a has better dac from i6p? usually i use nwz-a15 which in my ears produces better sound for my rha t20 than i6p, but now iam fond to apple music which force me to use my i6p again everyday. im also curious about k1 and q1 but it seems pha-1a is better? so if i use pha-1a with my i6p will it sounds better or even surpass my nwz-a15? and also can pha-1a be used for laptop usb dac? thank you.


----------



## Dana Reed

lastethica said:


> hi guys, anyone use this with iphone 6p? does pha-1a has better dac from i6p? usually i use nwz-a15 which in my ears produces better sound for my rha t20 than i6p, but now iam fond to apple music which force me to use my i6p again everyday. im also curious about k1 and q1 but it seems pha-1a is better? so if i use pha-1a with my i6p will it sounds better or even surpass my nwz-a15? and also can pha-1a be used for laptop usb dac? thank you.


 
 don't have a 6p, but have used both the pha-1a and the oppo ha-2 with my iphone 5s.  I prefer the oppo for use with my iphone and use the pha-1a with my nwz-a17.  Not because I prefer the sound from one particularly over the other, but because the ha-2 works well as a battery bank with my 5s and the pha-1a works well with the a17 in that both devices can be charged together with one cable, while listening.
  
 Also, the pha-1a can be used for a laptop usb dac.  not sure about whether windows drivers are needed, but on my macbook air, it is plug and play.


----------



## lastethica

dana reed said:


> don't have a 6p, but have used both the pha-1a and the oppo ha-2 with my iphone 5s.  I prefer the oppo for use with my iphone and use the pha-1a with my nwz-a17.  Not because I prefer the sound from one particularly over the other, but because the ha-2 works well as a battery bank with my 5s and the pha-1a works well with the a17 in that both devices can be charged together with one cable, while listening.
> 
> Also, the pha-1a can be used for a laptop usb dac.  not sure about whether windows drivers are needed, but on my macbook air, it is plug and play.


 when you use a17 with pha-1a, does it sounds better from a17 alone? this means a17 bypass it own dac and use pha-1a dac right? if it does i will take pha-1a considering a15/17 is already better than my i6p.


----------



## Dana Reed

lastethica said:


> when you use a17 with pha-1a, does it sounds better from a17 alone? this means a17 bypass it own dac and use pha-1a dac right? if it does i will take pha-1a considering a15/17 is already better than my i6p.


 

 Yes, I'd say with either my Grado SR-80e, SR-325e, or Phillips SHS4700, it sounds better with the PHA-1A than with the A17 alone.  on the Sony MDR-1a or the Bose QC-25, I'd be hard pressed to find a difference.  But the Grado are my favorite phones when open back are appropriate, and I use the Phillips to wear as a fall asleep.  I just leave the PHA-1a plugged in on the nightstand as I fall asleep and the amp and player both stay charged even if I fall asleep with the amp still on.


----------



## Krutsch

lastethica said:


> when you use *a17 with pha-1a, does it sounds better from a17 alone?* this means a17 bypass it own dac and use pha-1a dac right? if it does i will take pha-1a considering a15/17 is already better than my i6p.


 

 Yes. IMO, way better.


----------



## lastethica

dana reed said:


> Yes, I'd say with either my Grado SR-80e, SR-325e, or Phillips SHS4700, it sounds better with the PHA-1A than with the A17 alone.  on the Sony MDR-1a or the Bose QC-25, I'd be hard pressed to find a difference.  But the Grado are my favorite phones when open back are appropriate, and I use the Phillips to wear as a fall asleep.  I just leave the PHA-1a plugged in on the nightstand as I fall asleep and the amp and player both stay charged even if I fall asleep with the amp still on.


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> Yes. IMO, way better.


 
  
 just received my pha-1a, tried to test with my laptop which only use realtek alc serie 2, but i couldnt found the differences? i felt so hopeless,
 but when i tested it with my ip6p i could hear clearly the differences, i even have 2 of my friends tested it afraid of my expectation clouding my ears becs the laptop trial but no, they also hear the differences. its clear pha-1a is way better than ip6p dac.
 will try it with nwz tomorrow. 
 thank you for the advises.


----------



## freitz

I was wondering if anyone is using this for travel with a small macbook / laptop and iphone 6? I am considering picking this up before my trip to use with my Audeze EL-8's and my Shure SE 535's.


----------



## Krutsch

freitz said:


> I was wondering if anyone is using this for travel with a small macbook / laptop and iphone 6? I am considering picking this up before my trip to use with my Audeze EL-8's and my Shure SE 535's.


 

 I use my PHA-1A exactly for that, with both my MacBook and a Sony Walkman NWZ-A17. It pairs really well with my Shure SE535 IEMs, which really benefit from the extra power.
  
 For me, for mobile use, it's endgame.


----------



## freitz

krutsch said:


> I use my PHA-1A exactly for that, with both my MacBook and a Sony Walkman NWZ-A17. It pairs really well with my Shure SE535 IEMs, which really benefit from the extra power.
> 
> For me, for mobile use, it's endgame.


 
 I ended up going with the Chord Mojo since I could get it in 1 day and needed before travel. I will have to check this one out at some point.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Hello everyone I just bought Sony PHA-1A yesterday but I noticed the usb port is unaligned and is too tight to insert a usb cable (Need quite amount of force), the headphone jack also unaligned too. Should I take it back for a replacement? Head fi doesnt give me permission to insert image so i could not help expressing my situation using images.


----------



## Jackson 6

Just got mine, and it's fine, so I recommend you should get a replacement. Using it with the A17 and the MDR 1a replacement phones leads me to conclude that I would have to go quite high up in the AK range to get anything significantly better. Undisputed world masters at 320 kbps purveyance,bar none, and it looses nothing to the AK jnr on high rez.


----------



## Jackson 6

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement micro b cable replacement for the Walkman? It's a two pronged design going into the dac.


----------



## Krutsch

jackson 6 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement micro b cable replacement for the Walkman? It's a two pronged design going into the dac.


 

 I believe Sony has outsourced all parts management with https://www.encompassparts.com.
  
 See if you can order something from them; let us know if this works, because I've wondered the same.


----------



## Jackson 6

No Joy.


----------



## Krutsch

jackson 6 said:


> No Joy.


 

 Did you even try?
  
https://www.encompassparts.com/item/10556368/Sony/1-848-855-12/Cable,_Usb_Micro_B-wm_(Us,canada)​


----------



## Jackson 6

Thanks for that, I don't live in the us/canada, doesn't seem to be available, don't know or trust the website, Sony aren't answering the phone, looks like I've got a useless hunk of expensive alu, with only a limited time to send back. Brilliant. All bells and whistles on their website, no spare cables available on trusted sites. And the only sony shop in my area hasn't a clue what it is. I feel like having a very long and pronounced bout of swearing.


----------



## moemoney

jackson 6 said:


> Thanks for that, I don't live in the us/canada, doesn't seem to be available, don't know or trust the website, Sony aren't answering the phone, looks like I've got a useless hunk of expensive alu, with only a limited time to send back. Brilliant. All bells and whistles on their website, no spare cables available on trusted sites. And the only sony shop in my area hasn't a clue what it is. I feel like having a very long and pronounced bout of swearing.


----------



## moemoney

I'm not 100% sure but I think any USB Mimi will work, the 2nd part of that connector I think is for the A17 so it can be charged, while connected


----------



## Krutsch

jackson 6 said:


> Thanks for that, I don't live in the us/canada, doesn't seem to be available, don't know or trust the website, Sony aren't answering the phone, looks like I've got a useless hunk of expensive alu, with only a limited time to send back. Brilliant. All bells and whistles on their website, no spare cables available on trusted sites. And the only sony shop in my area hasn't a clue what it is. I feel like having a very long and pronounced bout of swearing.


 

 You should call encompass and ask them how to obtain parts in your region. Trust me, Sony has world-wide logistics like few other companies. You just need to find the right contact point.


----------



## Jackson 6

moemoney said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think any USB Mimi will work, the 2nd part of that connector I think is for the A17 so it can be charged, while connected


 
 No, it's a unique design, and seemingly totally unavailable in my pigmy 20 million rate country. I'll give compass a call.


----------



## moemoney

Well it works fine that way connected to my Computer and I have it that way with my PHA 3 connected to its docking station. Your turn.


----------



## Jackson 6

Aha! Perhaps a new avenue! I really only want it for my walkman. A day of sleuthing begins. Pass me my hat would you Watson?


----------



## Jackson 6

Well it finally arrived after a near three week wait and endless false starts.It was a very modest £90 odd pounds including fed ex, how marvelous it must be to be the world's only retailer and think a price out of the sky. Treat this micro b -b interconnect like gossamer thread, never take it out of your house, be ultra observant that the connection side is in free space at the side of your bed, and cushion it on a soft bed of bubble wrap when in storage, or you will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Xtraforcz

I have found that the oppo ha 2 implemented the same tpa6120 headphone amplifier as the pha 1a but oppo stated that its oppo ha 2 has an output impedance of 0.5 ohm. However, the tpa6120 is known to be having an output impedance of approx 10 ohm. So what is the actual output impedance on pha 1a?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xtraforcz said:


> I have found that the oppo ha 2 implemented the same tpa6120 headphone amplifier as the pha 1a but oppo stated that its oppo ha 2 has an output impedance of 0.5 ohm. However, the tpa6120 is known to be having an output impedance of approx 10 ohm. So what is the actual output impedance on pha 1a?


Specification sheet on my PHA-1 said 10 ohms, then the on line version deleted that line from the specs. I think it is 10 ohms on the PHA-1 as well.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Then how can oppo ha 2 be made to have an output impedance of 0.5 ohm when they both have the same tpa6120? What kind of magic oppo has XD


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Specification sheet on my PHA-1 said 10 ohms, then the on line version deleted that line from the specs. I think it is 10 ohms on the PHA-1 as well.



 


Just checked... the Sony PHA-1 is stated by Sony to have that same "High slew rate Texas Instrument TPA6120 headphone amplifier" as does the PHA-1A. Hence, same output impedance.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Well oppo ha 2 implement the same headphone amplifier chip. how it can have an output impedance of 0.5 ohm? It doesn't make sense imo. Can anyone explain about the output stage difference in oppo ha 2 n sony pha 1a?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xtraforcz said:


> Well oppo ha 2 implement the same headphone amplifier chip. how it can have an output impedance of 0.5 ohm? It doesn't make sense imo. Can anyone explain about the output stage difference in oppo ha 2 n sony pha 1a?



 

I would imagine that any amplifier design could put additional circuitry between the amp output and the headphone input, e.g., equalization, transformer, another amp stage, a resistive divider, all of which could change the final output impedance. But I think that would be very unusual, particularly if they point to that particular device as their amp.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Is anyone listening to pha 1a while it is inside a case or pouch? I tried to put it into a gadget pouch and listen but it get warmed up pretty hot. Should I continue to do so or leave it outside of an open air environment?


----------



## Jackson 6

They say it prefers open air.


----------



## YamaVega

xtraforcz said:


> Is anyone listening to pha 1a while it is inside a case or pouch? I tried to put it into a gadget pouch and listen but it get warmed up pretty hot. Should I continue to do so or leave it outside of an open air environment?




I assume it needs to be out in the open, it's steel frame conducts even ambient temperature. Would be nice to have a case for it though, as it gets easily scratched and dented


----------



## zoro1989

Your dog is pretty


----------



## dbdynsty25

Picked up a mint condition PHA-1A off Amazon for 210, to compare w/ my HA-2SE...and whoa...I didn't think I'd actually like it better than the Oppo.  Sound isn't quite as warm, which matches up pretty well w/ my M100, H6 v2 and H7 headphones.  The clarity is insane and it really does a damn good job enhancing all of the aspects of the sound.  Using it with my OnePlus 3T currently and wow.  

 Really impressed.  Definitely would have paid 300 for it, but even better at just over 200.


----------



## goyete

If anyone wants the original cable for connect the PHA-1A to a Sony Walkman I'm selling one in mint condition in the "For Sale" forum. Thanks!


----------



## Karnoffel

Has anyone measured the output impedance on this amplifier? The product description on Sony's website doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Most people guess it is approx. 10ohm as it uses the same TPA6120A2 chip as its older brother PHA-1. But I am okay with it using ATH-M50x. Sound quite bright.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Diy bumper semi case happen when the owner is too protective.


----------



## YamaVega

xtraforcz said:


> Diy bumper semi case happen when the owner is too protective.


 
  
 LOL! but yeah, a case would be good, as the frame gets scratched or dented easily


----------



## balleklorin

New phone (Sony Xperia XZ) with USB-C connection. Tried a USB-micro to USB-C adapter but didn't work. Xperia XZ didn't find PHA-1A. Any idea what's the problem?


----------



## dbdynsty25

balleklorin said:


> New phone (Sony Xperia XZ) with USB-C connection. Tried a USB-micro to USB-C adapter but didn't work. Xperia XZ didn't find PHA-1A. Any idea what's the problem?


 
  
 Ahhh yes, the lovable Android ecosystem.  I've found that about half of the devices I've tried do not work w/ external amps over usb, like the PHA-1A, HA2, C5D...and half do work.  I had issues w/ phones like the Galaxy S7, but the Pixel and the OnePlus 3T work perfectly.  Go figure.  It's how each manufacturer decides to send audio over USB.


----------



## balleklorin

Maybe something with USB-C adapter not OTG compatible?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

Help please.
 Need OTG cable (preferably no adapter, like the one that came with Oppo Ha-2) that will plug straight into an android phone and Sony PHA-1A or PHA-2A. I want to buy one and have looked into the documentation online, I don't think there's an otg cable included in the package. Included is Micro-B cable for pc/mac connection and cables for Xperia and Walkman.
 Please note, my phone is NOT a type C, so I don't need recommendations along that line.
 Hope someone can help.
 Thanks.


----------



## Xtraforcz

Micro usb is the same port for android, xperia and walkman device. I've used the xperia walkman cable on my samsung J7 no issue at all. In contrast, usb port for apple products is not that great. My ipod touch will not recognise my PHA 1A whenever i pause my songs on the lockscreen and need to plug in the cable again or turn on the amp again. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## amrbadrawy

How is this AMP/DAC compared to creative Sound Blaster E5 considering the sonic quality, Of course the Sound Blaster E5 exceeds Sony in functionality and settings but i'm concerned with the sound quality


----------



## Bepli

balleklorin said:


> New phone (Sony Xperia XZ) with USB-C connection. Tried a USB-micro to USB-C adapter but didn't work. Xperia XZ didn't find PHA-1A. Any idea what's the problem?


Got the same setup. In the phone u need to press check for USB device. Than it works normal


----------



## Bepli

amrbadrawy said:


> How is this AMP/DAC compared to creative Sound Blaster E5 considering the sonic quality, Of course the Sound Blaster E5 exceeds Sony in functionality and settings but i'm concerned with the sound quality


Soundblaster sound really bad compared. Creative is not known for producing really quality stuff


----------



## Jackson 6

Had it well over a year, and it still shines. Would not need to upgrade even with the Audeze entry phones.


----------



## Tagheuer

Hi there, is it suitable this device for SONY NW -A35 series?If yes how it was improvement in sound. I am use AudioTechnica ATH IM01, and Sennheiser HD -598 headphones,Thanks.


----------



## freitz

Judging by the lack of enthusiasm in this thread. I would say this is not a good amp dac for travel?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Disadvantage is relatively high output impedance for low-impedance travel headphones.  Advantage is great sound and lots of input and output options, and charge from simple USB rather than proprietary charger.  If you have a balanced headphone (unusual for travel), this is a nice small way to get balanced source for it. I am loving mine!


----------



## freitz (Dec 14, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Disadvantage is relatively high output impedance for low-impedance travel headphones.  Advantage is great sound and lots of input and output options, and charge from simple USB rather than proprietary charger.  If you have a balanced headphone (unusual for travel), this is a nice small way to get balanced source for it. I am loving mine!



Was thinking of getting this for the Aeon Flow Closed from Mr.Speakers


----------



## Krutsch

freitz said:


> Judging by the lack of enthusiasm in this thread. I would say this is not a good amp dac for travel?



It's a great DAC/amp for travel. I use it in my car and when I fly. Good battery life and it charges my A17 Walkman at the same time.

I think the 'buzz' dies down when a product has been out for a while and it's been deprecated by a newer model.


----------



## freitz

Krutsch said:


> It's a great DAC/amp for travel. I use it in my car and when I fly. Good battery life and it charges my A17 Walkman at the same time.
> 
> I think the 'buzz' dies down when a product has been out for a while and it's been deprecated by a newer model.



There is a newer model of this?


----------



## Dana Reed

freitz said:


> There is a newer model of this?


The PHA-2A is the newer version, which has both single-ended and balanced output.


----------



## freitz

Dana Reed said:


> The PHA-2A is the newer version, which has both single-ended and balanced output.


Hm.. more expensive too how is the PHA-2A? AT that price I would probably buy the Ifi IDSD Black Label.


----------



## Dana Reed

freitz said:


> Hm.. more expensive too how is the PHA-2A? AT that price I would probably buy the Ifi IDSD Black Label.


I don't have one.  I ended up getting a Pono for balanced out portable.  But lately for portable use, I've been using more sensitive headphones like MDR-1a, MDR-1000x, T5P, which don't really need an amp.  So with those I just use the A17, iPod Classic, or iPhone SE directly.  So I haven't really been using the PHA-1A or the Oppo HA-2 much lately.
For desktop or living room, I use my Schiit stacks (magni/mimby and lyr/bimby) with the headphones that need more amping (HE560, HD600, DT880).  
And then there's the Grados (SR80e, SR325e, and GS2000e). 
I might have a problem....


----------



## Researcher

is it  theoretically possible to attach a Bluetooth receiver (Xiaomi bluetooth reciever) to input of pha-1a?  if possible, any drawback of such a marriage?


----------



## Tagheuer

Hi folks, anybody pair with Sony NW-A35? Any experience?


----------



## chinerino

Tagheuer said:


> Hi folks, anybody pair with Sony NW-A35? Any experience?


Hey I have an A45 with pha 1a but I’m travelling now, will get back to you by this week


----------



## Tagheuer

Hi Chinerino, much appreciated for your reply, this info would be great for me.Have a good trip.


----------



## chinerino

Tagheuer said:


> Hi Chinerino, much appreciated for your reply, this info would be great for me.Have a good trip.


Okay so NW-A45 to me sounds really neutral with a bumped  up bass which slightly compliments the PHA 1A.

I used AKG K553 Pros which can be used with or without the amp which i feel would be great for the comparison. 

I played mostly orchestral pieces as well as a few indie and pop genres and a bit of metal.

Sound:

With the amp, the sound stage gets wider and the overall presentation really became bigger and fuller. Although the bass arent as tight before without the amp. The Wolfson DAC really retained its signature warm and full sound which I really liked and personally Im neutral with sony's take on the NW-A45 sound but its good to have a switch in sound presentation sometimes in awhile. The bass indeed became larger and smoother as compared to A40 which is tighter and the mids and highs with the amp does really sound wider, bigger, more intimate with a bit of sparkle on the trebles to keep things less boring!

The amp really makes certain genres shine e.g. acoustic vocals and guitars. It really made them intimate and addictive to listen to. 

Physical looks

The amp really stacks well with the A40 and in fact the A40 fits the amp better than A17 due to its size. The combined weight really feels good to me and the stack looks gorgeous in my hands!

However the digital cable kinda sticks out but im fine with that


----------



## Zowie1 (May 15, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying a small dac/amp just for my iPod Classic 160 GB and IE800. Has anyone tried either Sony PHA-1 or PHA-1A with IE800? I'm considering buying one of them since the DAC should work with iPod, at least it did with PHA-3 that I already sold. Oppo HA2 SE might be another possible choice.


----------



## GoHack (Jun 30, 2018)

chinerino said:


> Okay so NW-A45 to me sounds really neutral with a bumped up bass which slightly compliments the PHA 1A.
> 
> I used AKG K553 Pros which can be used with or without the amp which i feel would be great for the comparison.
> 
> ...






Hi, new member here.

Doing some research on the internet about the Sony Walkman NW-A45, brought me here.

I wonder if you, or anyone else here, could help me.

I just bought the Sony Walkman NW-A45. I also have a Sony PHA-1A headphone amp as well, which I had planned to use w/the NW-A45.

The PHA-1A works just fine w/my iPhone, but I can't get it to work w/my new NW-A45.

I tried using the provided cable, the Sony WM proprietary to standard USB, which came w/my NW-A45, but w/no luck. It just helps to charge the NW-A45 from the PHA-1A. I tried connecting using a full size USB to micro-USB adapter, in order to attach to the micro-USB Input Connector on the PHA-1A, again no luck. By the way, I bought my PHA-1A used, and it didn't come w/any cables.

How do you get yours to work? Do I need a specific Sony proprietary digital cable, or digital cable for the Walkman, in order to do so? If so, where can I find one. I know there are after-market ones on eBay, but after my experience so far, I'm not too confident that they would even work.

So far I am quit happy w/my new NW-A45, which I had upgraded from an old iPod Classic I have, which was getting old, especially when it comes to the charges not lasting as long as they once did new. Plus it doesn't support Bluetooth.

Thanks.


----------



## chinerino

GoHack said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 
> Doing some research on the internet about the Sony Walkman NW-A45, brought me here.
> 
> ...


Heydon’t be anxious , I will send a set of pictures too later

So right you need to use a cable from Sony that uses that extreme left side input beside the USB in DONT worry it will work with the right cable u can get it from any Sony store


----------



## GoHack (Jun 30, 2018)

chinerino said:


> Heydon’t be anxious , I will send a set of pictures too later
> 
> So right you need to use a cable from Sony that uses that extreme left side input beside the USB in DONT worry it will work with the right cable u can get it from any Sony store



Thank you for the reply.

Would you happen to know the part number at the Sony Store.

From my readings, the PHA-1A, PHA-2A, and the PHA-3 use the same cable.

At the store, the only one shown is for the PHA-3, P/N 1-848-633-11.

https://sony.encompass.com/item/10317944/Sony/1-848-633-11/Cable_(with_Plug)

Connect the Headphone Amplifier to the Walkman using the Walkman cable that comes with the Headphone Amplifier .

*NOTE*: Do not use the cable that comes with your Walkman.







*A: Cable that comes with PHA-2
B: Cable that comes with PHA1A, PHA-2A, PHA-3
C: Cable that comes with PHA-1*

*Manufacturer





Model Number
PHA3
Part List

 

*


*




View  Details


Sony
1-848-633-11
Digital Cable For Walkman
 78.95 - In Stock

*


----------



## HeavenNotes

Xtraforcz said:


> Micro usb is the same port for android, xperia and walkman device. I've used the xperia walkman cable on my samsung J7 no issue at all. In contrast, usb port for apple products is not that great. My ipod touch will not recognise my PHA 1A whenever i pause my songs on the lockscreen and need to plug in the cable again or turn on the amp again. Anyone have this issue?


  Yes I have the same issue with my IPHONE 6S, but I have to say that the sound is super clear and open with Audioquest cable.


----------



## Mad Max (Apr 5, 2019)

Dammit, TPA6120 headamp chip again, I wish they'd stop using this awful thing.  I detest its sound with headphones.
WM8740 - it's a nice DAC but I'll pass.
Oh well.

Any comparisons with the older PHA-1 and PHA-2?

Edit: and a mod idea if anyone wants to try it, I just remembered - swap that WM8740 DAC chip for WM8741, supposedly it is a drop-in upgrade according to snellemin, who reviewed the WM8740-equipped iBasso D7 and mentions the mod here


----------



## sinquito

This amp for 300 bucks or a chord mojo for 480? Currently using a Creative E5, will drive HD600 and HE400i.


----------



## purk

Chord Mojo is near PHA3 level.


----------



## sinquito

Thanks, I actually eyeing the fiio Q5s


----------



## 04gto

Do I have a shovel? Yes, I do and I used it to necro this thread. I just picked up one of these nice little DAC/Amps for $150. Best $150 I have spent in a while. I was prepared to be disappointed because the specs seemed just okay and nobody ever talks about it. People are missing out. I have had quite a few portable DAC/Amps- Fiio Q1, Fiio Q5S, Fiio Q5S Type C and Mojo. I prefer this over the Q1 and depending on which headphones I am using the sound quality can be better in some cases then these others. If you need just a little extra energy in the sub bass and mid bass and don't have a way to EQ, this is a good choice. It lacks behind the Fiio Q5 models in detail and power of course. The sound quality is a little more rounded and smooth. Completely un fatiguing. Just a thin layer of added warmth. I tried this out with my MDR-Z7 and was shocked at the amazing synergy match between the two. Not top notch in detail or clarity, but buttery smooth (not gooey, or muddy) and decent for all genres and really great for Rock, hip hop and EDM. The bass is delicious.


----------



## Nikonkit

04gto said:


> Do I have a shovel? Yes, I do and I used it to necro this thread. I just picked up one of these nice little DAC/Amps for $150. Best $150 I have spent in a while. I was prepared to be disappointed because the specs seemed just okay and nobody ever talks about it. People are missing out. I have had quite a few portable DAC/Amps- Fiio Q1, Fiio Q5S, Fiio Q5S Type C and Mojo. I prefer this over the Q1 and depending on which headphones I am using the sound quality can be better in some cases then these others. If you need just a little extra energy in the sub bass and mid bass and don't have a way to EQ, this is a good choice. It lacks behind the Fiio Q5 models in detail and power of course. The sound quality is a little more rounded and smooth. Completely un fatiguing. Just a thin layer of added warmth. I tried this out with my MDR-Z7 and was shocked at the amazing synergy match between the two. Not top notch in detail or clarity, but buttery smooth (not gooey, or muddy) and decent for all genres and really great for Rock, hip hop and EDM. The bass is delicious.


I am surprised that you are impressed by this little device when you have a mojo, I sold mine after I brought the mojo, there was little reason for me to keep the Sony.


----------



## Redcarmoose

04gto said:


> Do I have a shovel? Yes, I do and I used it to necro this thread. I just picked up one of these nice little DAC/Amps for $150. Best $150 I have spent in a while. I was prepared to be disappointed because the specs seemed just okay and nobody ever talks about it. People are missing out. I have had quite a few portable DAC/Amps- Fiio Q1, Fiio Q5S, Fiio Q5S Type C and Mojo. I prefer this over the Q1 and depending on which headphones I am using the sound quality can be better in some cases then these others. If you need just a little extra energy in the sub bass and mid bass and don't have a way to EQ, this is a good choice. It lacks behind the Fiio Q5 models in detail and power of course. The sound quality is a little more rounded and smooth. Completely un fatiguing. Just a thin layer of added warmth. I tried this out with my MDR-Z7 and was shocked at the amazing synergy match between the two. Not top notch in detail or clarity, but buttery smooth (not gooey, or muddy) and decent for all genres and really great for Rock, hip hop and EDM. The bass is delicious.


Nice! Great deal for $150!


----------



## 04gto

Nikonkit said:


> I am surprised that you are impressed by this little device when you have a mojo, I sold mine after I brought the mojo, there was little reason for me to keep the Sony.


The main benefits of the Mojo vs the PHA-1A as I see (hear) them are around 3x the power, better volume control and flexibility. The main benefits of the PHA-1A are great sound for the price, simplicity, Sony build quality and reliability. While the Mojo does sound very good, it is clunky to use and may be  downright confusing to use for some. I find sound, build quality, honesty and simplicity of the PHA1-A to be refreshing.


----------

